# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Сновидения

## Hrishikesha das

Мне приснился сегодня сон: Я иду и нахожу четки и гирлянду из рудракши. Прошу знатоков растолковать сон

----------


## Дамир

> Мне приснился сегодня сон: Я иду и нахожу четки и гирлянду из рудракши. Прошу знатоков растолковать сон

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Дамир  :biggrin1:  прикольно

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Дамир, вместо сна теперь я озадачился посмотреть любимую сказку - Волшебная лампа Аладдина  :biggrin1:

----------


## Дамир

*Посмотрите и это за одно, там много философских афоризмов )))*
Оригинальное название: Гляди веселей
Год выпуска: 1982
Жанр: Комедия, семейный, экранизация
Выпущено: СССР, Таджикфильм

----------


## Расала дас

> Мне приснился сегодня сон: Я иду и нахожу четки и гирлянду из рудракши. Прошу знатоков растолковать сон


Вы обрели Милость Махадева... Воспевайте с верой и радостью, на чётках из туласи!!!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

а можно растолковать еще сны?
1. Снились 12 махаджанов в виде символов Брахма, Нарада, Шива, четверо Кумаров, Капила, Сваямбхува Ману, Прахлада, Джанака, Бхишма, Бали, Шукадева и Яма. Среди них был и Сам Вишну.
2. Снилась Шри Лакшми, как она благословляла.
3. Снился Камадев

----------


## Расала дас

> а можно растолковать еще сны?
> 1. Снились 12 махаджанов в виде символов Брахма, Нарада, Шива, четверо Кумаров, Капила, Сваямбхува Ману, Прахлада, Джанака, Бхишма, Бали, Шукадева и Яма. Среди них был и Сам Вишну.
> 2. Снилась Шри Лакшми, как она благословляла.
> 3. Снился Камадев


Харе Кришна! ...Вы - счастливчик! Помимо снов, навеянных иллюзией, существуют сны-откровения, проявляющие Реальность. Они принципиально отличаются.
Духовные сны укрепляют веру, подтверждают или опровергают нынешнюю деятельность, задают направление дальнейшей, отвечают на важнейшие вопросы. Также они могут нести в себе неожиданное, сугубо индивидуальное послание. Вместе с тем, укрепляя веру в существование надмирного, подобные проявления Реальности в период расслабленного состояния - сна, - готовят основание для дальнейшего, Явного, Её проявления в состоянии бодрствования. Весь этот процесс обеспечивает Реальное продвижение по пути индивидуального самоосознания. Для полной самореализации необходимо обладать абсолютной верой в Процесс, развитой интуицией и вниманием. Необходимо научиться Реально общаться с Высшим - задавать вопросы и слышать Ответы, в какой, иногда неожиданной форме, они бы не приходили. Научиться слышать их в словах собеседника, с экрана телевизора, в крике птицы и, в конечном итоге, - из сердца. Для осознания своей вечной природы, своих вечных отношений с Господом потребуется "чуткий слух" и внимание, развитые в процессе воспевания и, глубокое осознание того, что Господь Вас слышит, Реально Вам отвечает, охраняет и ведёт... 

Конкретно, в отношении уже произошедших событий, можно говорить только с учётом всех деталей этих событий. Важно всё! Мелочей нет! 
Даршан Махаджан говорит о том, что Вы одарены Высшим Знанием, а Путь, по которому Вы следуете - Истинный.


Господь - Источник памяти и забвения. Важно всё, что отобразилось в Вашем сердце. На многие вопросы Вам придётся найти ответы самому, вопрошая и слушая. Пока не наладится прямая связь - поведение такого искателя выглядят странными. Он ищет ответы под каждым кустом, говорит с камнями, небесами, полубогами, предаёт значение каждому звуку, прислушивается к каждому шороху, ищет ответы в сердце, уходит в себя, замыкается, постоянно прибывает в мольбе, сокрушается, плачет, а найдя нечто ценное - смеётся, танцует или рыдает... Со стороны, для большинства, такое поведение выглядит странным, но таков мистический процесс раскрытия "Я". Не следует этого бояться, Господь не оставит Вас - продолжайте внимательно воспевать и слушать. Всё нормально.

Также, на этом уровне, рекомендуется обратиться к опытному Специалисту - рассказать о своих реализациях и чувствах. Лучше всего продолжать развиваться под его наблюдением. Успешное самостоятельное развитие - полное самоосознание - возможно, но крайне редко. 

Всего Вам самого хорошего!

Харе Рама!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна  :namaste:  все что описали так и происходит. Ищу ответы, Господь показывает, рассказывает, направляет. Низкий поклон вам. Харе Кришна  :namaste:

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна  все что описали так и происходит. Ищу ответы, Господь показывает, рассказывает, направляет. Низкий поклон вам. Харе Кришна


Харе Рама! Успехов Вам!!!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

недавно был сон: я воин современный, и я должен был спасти Знания, священные писания от уничтожения, и в полевом штабе, который был организован в скалах ко мне подошла пожилая женщина седовласая, и подает мне руно свернутое. Я спросил у нее - Что это?, она ответила - Будда, и я принял и засунул руно запазуху. Часто снятся именно такие сны, где присутствует Господь, Его преданные, святые. Или как я освобождаю приведения читая Маха-Мантру, или события какие-то где так же звучит Маха-Мантра.

----------


## Расала дас

> недавно был сон: я воин современный, и я должен был спасти Знания, священные писания от уничтожения, и в полевом штабе, который был организован в скалах ко мне подошла пожилая женщина седовласая, и подает мне руно свернутое. Я спросил у нее - Что это?, она ответила - Будда, и я принял и засунул руно запазуху. Часто снятся именно такие сны, где присутствует Господь, Его преданные, святые. Или как я освобождаю приведения читая Маха-Мантру, или события какие-то где так же звучит Маха-Мантра.


Харе Кришна! Очень отрадно, что на Вас проливаются потоки Милости! Мало кто готов открыто Ей поделится. Спасибо! Что можно сказать о сновидениях, спасении Знаний, Священных Писаниях, воинстве, Господе, преданных, приведениях и Маха-мантре? 

...Маха-мантра - суть всего Знания и важнейшее Священное Писание. Её совместное воспевание является основой Дхармы этой эпохи. Только вокруг совместного воспевания, может сформироваться Ведическое Общество и Ведическая Культура наших дней. Утверждение и защита Дхармы - основная задача высших классов человеческого общества в Ведической Культуре.
Искажение текста Маха-мантры - средоточия всего Ведического Знания, - является искажением Послания Господа предназначенного для реального, не формального, объединения и спасения страждущего, захлёбывающегося в крови и раздорах современного человеческого общества. Уже сегодня, в каждом городе и деревне вместо Великой Песни Освобождения повсеместно звучит Её подобие. 
В результате неосведомлённости, из желания прославится, выделится, из за гордости, слепого подражательства или по иным материальным причинам тысячи и тысячи вайшнавов отошли от стандартов воспевания утверждённых Господом и нашим Ачарьей. В каждой нашей Книге и в каждом Храме есть текст Маха-мантры, так же, каждый знает о смиренном следовании по стопам Ачарьи и недопустимости спекуляций. Однако, невнимательность в воспевании и пренебрежение смиренной, чистой передачей Маха-мантры - окутали и разрушают Движение Прабхупады изнутри. 
Задача стоящая перед интеллектуальным и административным классами - СОХРАНИТЬ МАХА-МАНТРУ ТАКОЙ, КАК ОНА ЕСТЬ. Необходимо иметь развитый интеллект, чтобы это осознать и решимость, чтобы противостоять этому процессу. 

Я сам, наяву и в сновидениях всегда без искажений воспеваю Маха-мантру. Моя супруга множество раз в сновидениях использовала Её для помощи несчастным/счастливым душам. Мощь чисто воспеваемой Маха-мантры безгранична и неоднократно проверена и, я понимаю Вас... 

Недавно мне рассказала свой сон одна девственница-весталка, пятнадцать лет практикующей бхакти-йогу: привиделось ей, будто бы едет прямо по Говардхану машина, в ней - она и водитель. Вокруг разбросаны рваные сари, плакаты, обломки Божеств и много всякого связанного с Ведической Культурой. Она и спрашивает, что же это такое, что произошло? "Это последствия искажённого воспевания Маха-мантры" - отвечает водитель...

Харе Рама!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:namaste:  Ом Харе Кришна

----------


## Расала дас

*
...Иногда сны могут иметь своё подтверждение и продолжение на физическом, явном плане. Эта история уже была раньше опубликована в интернете и теперь я решил рассказать её вам...

ПОЦЕЛУЙ

…Наши отношения с Ним, как я понимаю, развиваются уже вечность. В этом моем воплощении, с первого мгновения моего появления на свет, Он всегда особым образом заботился обо мне. Но то другая история, а эта –произошла в 93-м. Постараюсь рассказать кратко.
Самое начало лета. Пролетели девять счастливых, незабываемых месяцев, «Гита» – прочтена. Читал сам, все преданные куда-то исчезли с улиц. То всегда со столиком в центре стояли, а тут – сколько раз ходил, искал – нет. Исчезли и друзья, родственники, убеждённые, что я окончательно свихнулся – сторонились меня, а члены семьи – беспомощно плакали, отец негодовал... Весь день размышлял: какие они, преданные, смогу ли я когда-либо сам стать преданным и служить Кришне? Я часто тогда об этом думал. И вот – вечером ложусь спать, и снится мне сон…
…Стою возле подземного перехода в том районе, где я раньше жил. Вижу – со стороны остановки приближается яркое золотое свечение; вижу, что носителем Света является некая высокая Личность в группе с другими. Свет усиливается и переходит в неописуемой чистоты Сияние, слышатся голоса. Я, всем сердцем чувствуя, что происходящее имеет ко мне непосредственное отношение, смиренно опускаю голову, складываю в молитвенном положении ладони и замираю. Через мгновение - вижу низ тканого тончайшим золотым узором золотого дхоти и слышу нежный, низкий, довольный голос Стоящего передо мной. Он игриво и весело обращается к Своим спутникам: «Смотрите, еще одна душа служения просит!»
В следующий миг моего подбородка коснулась рука, осторожно и нежно, но, вместе с тем, – решительно, она подняла вверх мою голову и губы мои ощутили поцелуй. Незабываемое сочетание ароматов и вкусов, чувство Счастья и Полноты! Еще миг – стойкая маслянистая Амброзия на губах, а Он уходит. Я пытаюсь следовать за Ним, а Он, чуть обернувшись, спрашивает: «Ты хочешь что-то еще?» Я теряюсь, не зная, что ответить, и говорю первое, что приходит мне в голову: «Мне бы хотелось бусы, как у преданных…» «Есть у нас бусы?» – весело спрашивает Он. Ему отвечают, Он говорит мне: «В Храме».
…Я просыпаюсь – чуть позже четырех часов утра. На губах – сладкий нектар, в голове: что это значит, что это было, Кто это был, я - уже преданный? Решаю, что вероятно – да, и поэтому выглядеть теперь должен, как преданный. Иду в ванную, бреюсь под Шриваса, как в Панчататтве из "Бхагавад-гиты". Там, на картинке, не видно, что у него шикха – поэтому получилось, что побрился наголо.
Брился, помню, губы плотно сжал, чтобы Амброзию не смыло, а сам думаю: если это все серьезно, там, на месте, у перехода, должен ждать меня знак. Должны быть из гирлянды лепестки – в моем сне на Нем еще гирлянда была, забыл сказать, потом маха-мантру стал повторять на своих первых четках из тридцати трех бусин и вспоминал… Но больше всего думал об Амброзии; решил – постараюсь весь день не есть и не пить, чтобы она дольше сохранилась.
Жена повела дочь в садик, затем ушла на работу, а я – лысый, в длинной дедовской белой военной косоворотке, отправился к переходу. Перед уходом предложил Кришне воду. Думаю: я кушать и пить не буду – ладно, но Кришне воды налить надо – лето ведь, Крым, жарко. Кришна у меня тогда из трофейных, привезенных дедом из Германии, фарфоровых, похожих на большой алый цветок на листике, чашки и тарелочки пил и ел.
Приезжаю. Как раз, где и ожидал, нахожу три лепестка розы. Беру их и еду домой. Еду, Амброзию на губах проверяю, а сам размышляю – да, странно все это, и планирую: жарко, есть точно не буду, а воду предложенную все же осторожно в рот волью – Амброзия и не смоется.
Захожу домой, иду к алтарю, а воды – нет. Алтарь мой первый был – журнальный столик, на который я выкладывал перед Кришной ценные и приятные Ему, на мой взгляд, вещи. Кристаллы, вазочки, цветочки, изящные вещички, была и большая украинская сопилка. А над всем этим – красивый, подаренный соседями, крымскими татарами, плакат «Эти книги могут изменить Вашу жизнь». Помните такой плакат – очаровательный Шьямасундара в собирающей Его длинные волосы легкой короне–диадеме, с флейтой у губ, с золотой ажурной накидкой на плечах, в золотом дхоти с тончайшим золотым узором и бегущими гопи на заднем плане?
Так вот, воды – нет. В мое отсутствие сопилка упала, точно по краешку, по средине чашки ударила, чашка на две ровные половинки раскололась и вода вытекла. Стою, смотрю то на чашку, то на золотое дхоти на плакате, и понимаю: пить сегодня точно не следует.
…Не знаю, возможно, это котенок дудку толкнул. У меня белый котенок Прасад тогда жил…
На следующий день я взял дочь и в очередной раз пошел искать вайшнавов. Настроение было праздничное, душа полна предчувствий, в одной руке - надувные шары, в другой – рука дочери. Быстро идем через центр города к тому месту, где я видел преданных раньше. Я весь превратился в слух и зрение, и, о чудо! – Слышу характерный звон медных тарелочек. Почти бегу туда, тяну за собой дочь – слышу пение и вижу их, вайшнавов!
Мой одноклассник Сергей – лысый, в шафране, и еще семь – десять молодых юношей и девушек поют: Джая Радха Мадхава и Харе Кришна. Мы с дочерью тоже пытались петь, я даже выскочил танцевать. Потом узнал адрес Храма, пообещал прийти завтра, и, счастливый, отправился домой.
На следующий день разыскал по указанному адресу однокомнатную квартирку – Храм. Запах готовящегося кичри, специй и благовоний просто вверг меня в новый волшебный мир – мир Кришны. Меня гостеприимно приняли, усадили, предложили подождать прасад. Я согласился. Пришел еще один преданный, поинтересовался, кто я, и разговорился с чистящим овощи поваром. Знаешь, говорит он, в такую жару в сухую поститься – аскеза. Я до полудня нормально держался, а вторую половину дня сильно тяжело было». Я вслушиваюсь в его слова и с замершим сердцем переспрашиваю: «Какой, Вы говорите, пост?» «Сухой,» – отвечает он, – «Пандава-экадаши, самый главный пост позавчера был, мы не ели и не пили». «Так и я не ел и не пил позавчера,» – говорю, – «само собой как то так вышло…». « Да, бывает» – с пониманием произносит он.
Прошло немного дней и мне случилось побывать Москве и в Питере. На Беговой подарили заветные бусики, на дорожке нашел счётчик. В Северной Столице купил чётки, мешочек для них, дхоти, курту и чадар, как у Прабхупады.
В дальнейшем наши отношения с Кришной продолжали бурно развиваться. Продолжают развиваться они и сейчас – много чудесного в моей жизни произошло с тех пор. Но те дни – были просто волшебными…
В завершение скажу: опыт, вера и сила которые я за те три дня получил, поддерживают меня по сей день.

*

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:dandavat:  читая я был в трансе, ощущение того, как будь-то пережил тоже самое  :dandavat:

----------


## Расала дас

* 


Вот, супруга разрешила опубликовать:

ПРОШЛЫЕ ЖИЗНИ. КАРТИНКИ ИЗ СНОВ.

Возможно, рассказывать свои интересные осознанные сны - это слабость, которой совсем необязательно потакать. С другой стороны - по милости Господа эти самые сны существуют и часто приносят пользу, а значит - имеют право быть обсуждаемыми и даже прославляемыми! Духовные сны, конечно, самые полезные и приятные... Но сегодня хотелось бы поговорить о снах несколько иного рода... Эти сны несут знание о прошлых жизнях человека.

Понимаю, что по сравнению с истинной жизнью души - в вечном духовном мире и в истинной форме - её прошлые жизни в материальном мире особой ценности, быть может, и не представляют. Бесчисленная смена ролей, костюмов, постановок - театр для обусловленной души. Понимаю, что медитация должна быть не на прошлые жизни, а на истинную, вечную...

И всё же - на собственном опыте убедилась, что пришедшая через сны-откровения информация о прошлых жизнях может очень помочь в нынешней жизни! Показывая во сне нам эти "забытые" странички, Господь помогает понять причины некоторых нынешних жизненных обстоятельств и развязать кармические "узелки". 

К примеру, мне были показаны очень яркие и отчётливые сны о пяти моих бывших человеческих воплощениях - трёх мужских и двух женских. Припоминаю, что были сны, в которых я видела себя и в других узнаваемых мной образах, но эти пять - отличаются. Эти пять сновидений были очень чёткими, последовательными, с массой деталей, долгими и продолжающимися с прерванного момента. А самое главное - они открыли мне секреты некоторых особых моментов в этой моей жизни.

Первый сон приснился в подростковом возрасте. Тогда я начала искать Бога, но достаточно тайно - с родителями и сверстниками поговорить об этом не получалось. Чувствовала одиночество в своих поисках и в то же время - предвкушение какого-то "чуда", связанного с Богом, что произойдёт со мной в будущем. Писала первые стихи о Боге - о Свете и Сыне Божьем Иисусе. И вот снится мне, что я иду по улице средневековой Москвы. Архитектура её, прохожие - всё так реально и исторически правдоподобно! /Это я поняла уже позже, учась на историка.../ Но что меня удивило - на мне какие-то лохмотья, я беспрестанно бормочу:" Господи, помилуй мя, грешного... Открой мне лик Твой и приведи в чертоги Твои..." И в таком роде - без остановки, вслух, не обращая внимания на прохожих. Вижу, что руки у меня старые, сморщенные со вздутыми венами и вдруг ум мой осознаёт: что такое - я же советская школьница! Откуда у меня эти руки и лохмотья, и как я в Москву старинную попала? Понимаю, что это - сон, и удивляюсь реальности ощущений. Впереди - большая лужа, подхожу к ней, опускаюсь на колени и вглядываюсь в отражающееся лицо - вижу седого старика... Самое поразительное - узнаю его лицо, как своё собственное. Да, это я - я себя таким стариком помню! И глаза, и нос, и морщины, и спутанные волосы - всё помню! Как же так - я школьница и я - старик? Тогда я не смогла ничего понять... Поняла позже, узнав о реинкарнации.

Этот сон пролил мне свет на то, отчего я в детстве, в нынешней жизни, всё время чувствовала себя "не от мира сего" и существовала в окружающем меня обществе "на своей волне" - в своих мыслях, своих молитвах. Это - продолжение сознания блаженного, ищущего Бога, кем я когда-то была.

Другой сон, другая прошлая жизнь - рабыня в Древнем Риме, предназначенная для утехи гладиаторов. Меня везли в клетке с другими рабынями к месту "службы". Было чувство опустошённости, беспомощности и отвращения к близким отношениям с противоположным полом, связанное с тем, что кроме этих отношений у меня в жизни практически ничего нет, и они меня "достали"! Ощущала себя также совершенно бесправной, эксплуатируемой, как животное. Проснувшись, я поняла, откуда в этой жизни у меня было долгое отвращение к неплатонической любви и непереносимость мужского стремления подчинять себе женщину...

Третий сон - я шпион в Лондоне, примерно, девятнадцатый век. После этого сна стало ясно, почему Англия в этой жизни вызывает у меня чувство "родного отечества", почему мне по душе английская чопорность, этикет, изысканная речь...

Четвёртая жизнь - я - опять-таки в Англии, в семидесятых годах двадцатого века, долговязый юноша-хиппи. На мне джинсы, волосы у меня длинные и вьющиеся, фигура - тощая. Играю на гитаре и во всё горло ору песню собственного сочинения. В песне прославляю спасителя Прабхупаду и Бога Кришну, а майю /иллюзию материального мира/- поношу нецензурными словами. Вижу своё отражение в зеркале - и чётко узнаю тело! Тот хиппи - это была я. Хотелось бы похвастаться, что была тогда примерным учеником святого гуру Прабхупады - но, похоже, увы - нет. Руки исколотые, голос - хриплый, прокуренный, лицо выдаёт любовь к английским крепким напиткам. Хотя музыка и стихи - неплохие, за исключением бранных слов. И была ещё какая-то девушка, к которой тот хиппи испытывал сильное влечение. Из положительного - хиппи был вегетарианцем и искренне предан Прабхупаде, безоговорочно верил в Кришну. Доставлял он кучу неприятностей своим родным. Умер молодым от переизбытка интоксикаций. Последние мысли были примерно такими: "Вот жалкая тварь... Кришна, если бы всё заново - я бы жил не так. Я хочу прожить жизнь по-другому и стать чистой преданной душой!"

Этот четвёртый сон меня поразил. Он, буквально, открыл мне глаза. Дело в том, что в нынешней жизни я совершенно не выношу матерных слов, сигарет, алкоголя, а мысли о наркотиках просто приводят меня в ужас! В этой жизни я никогда не курила, и не пробовала никакого "кайфа", а самым крепким попробованным мной в юности алкогольным напитком был кагор. Попробовала по вынуждению старших родственников - "надо же когда-то взрослеть"! С великой неохотой , а потом твёрдо решила - ничего никогда не буду пить, кроме сока и водички... Так и есть... И ещё - этот сон объяснил моё мгновенное доверие в этой жизни к Прабхупаде и Кришне. Действительно, в этой жизни я пришла в общество вайшнавов - преданных Кришны - за один день, после интереснейшей беседы в вайшнавском кафе "Баларама" и подноса прасада /освящённой вегетарианской пищи/... Вечером я объявила дома, что я, похоже, кришнаитка. И с тех пор - я кришнаитка убеждённая.
Но есть ещё один интересный момент - я поняла, почему родилась в семье человека, частенько злоупотреблявшего алкоголем и причинявшего бесконечные беспокойства своей семье. "Несправедливость" оказалась кармической справедливостью. В детстве мне пришлось расплатиться за прошлые грехи. 

Пятый сон приснился мне недавно, он объяснил причину длительного подсознательного дискомфорта в отношениях с дочерью. Я увидела себя вновь в Англии, в первой половине двадцатого века - молодой девушкой, вышедшей из театра после спектакля. Я очень спешила домой, выбежала на дорогу - и была сбита чёрным автомобилем с выключенными фарами. Смерть наступила мгновенно, я ничего не успела понять и уже в тонком теле спешила домой дальше. Странно было только то, что ноги не касались земли. Я влетела домой - и увидела плачущую мать и отца, ходившего туда-сюда. Я к ним обратилась - они не слышат, я кричала - они не обращают внимания. Тогда я протянула руку к матери - и рука прошла сквозь её тело. Я поняла, что умерла и очень разозлилась... Я хотела жить. Какое-то время я была "злым привидением", устраивала полтергейсты и пугала ночных прохожих. Сейчас мне за это стыдно, поверьте... Но однажды я встретила двух сияющих существ, которые выстраивали в две группы очереди душ. Я подумала, что их уводят на небеса. Подлетела к этим сияющим существам, сложила ладони и очень смиренно и умоляюще начала петь "Харе Кришна". /Может, в том воплощении я была индуской, жившей в Англии? Не знаю, но "Харе Кришна" я точно знала/. Существа дружелюбно посмотрели на меня и сказали: "Придётся подождать. Тебе ещё рано..." На этом сон закончился.

Я проснулась под большим впечатлением и скорей побежала рассказывать этот сон своей семье. А из другой комнаты - выбегает моя дочь и с круглыми глазами говорит мне: "Мама, я такой сон видела! Я всё в нём узнала и мне так грустно! Понимаешь, я ехала на старинной чёрной машине, не включив фар, и сбила девушку насмерть... Она выскочила неожиданно, я ничего не успела сделать!"

Я чуть не упала. Представляете себе такую мистику? Я попросила дочку рассказать  всё в подробностях. Она рассказала, что после этого несчастного случая было долгое разбирательство и суд её признал невиновной. Она же очень страдала, постоянно думала о сбитой девушке и чувствовала свою вину перед ней. На автомобиле больше не ездила и хотела продать его, но никак не могла.
После этого рассказа я была в шоке. Я рассказала свой сон - и мы поняли, что встретились в этой жизни, чтобы развязать тот кармический узел /но и не только для этого, конечно, это лишь одна из причин - и не самая главная/. Я поняла, почему с рождения испытывала к своей дочке странное чувство - любовь, смешанную с раздражением, что ли, или с каким-то протестом... Она никогда не слышала "муси-пуси", я всегда старалась заботиться о ней, но странное ощущение дискомфорта в наших отношениях меня не оставляло.

Сейчас, когда ситуация прояснилась, стало значительно легче. Видит Бог - я не сержусь за тот случай! Сама виновата - не надо было выбегать, не посмотрев внимательно на дорогу. Та жизнь давно прожита, а сейчас - другая. И в этой жизни моя дорогая доченька - искренняя преданная Бога, как и другие мои дети. Мне есть, чему учиться у неё, и я очень дорожу её общением!

Вот такая бывает польза от осознанных сновидений, связанных с прошлыми жизнями.

*

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:dandavat:  в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед вашей супругой и вами, очень глубоко тронуло, я ощутил и пережил все это, аж по шкуре мороз. А мне снится в основном что я воин, постоянно помогаю бедным и обездоленным, защищаю права тех, чьи были нарушены. Постоянно сражаюсь с противником.

----------


## Расала дас

*
Спасибо, Hrishikesha das, за добрые слова! И Вы примите наши поклоны! То, что Вы о бедных и обездоленных заботитесь, Права и Писания защищаете - очень примечательно! Всё это - Дхарма и защита Её дело не всем посильное... Всех Вам благ и полного самоосознания! Публикую ещё один сон супруги, из "безобидных", уже давно опубликованный... 


..."Откуда рождается самая прекрасная музыка? Как приходят ласкающие слух песни и гениальные стихи? Почему на изобретателя вдруг нисходит озарение и на свет появляется очередное уникальное устройство? Откуда писатели-фантасты черпают столь неожиданные сюжеты для своих бестселлеров?

Говорят, одним из источников этих и многих других творческих находок является Тонкий Мир - особое измерение, называемое также Астралом. Бывает, душа входит в царство Тонкого Мира в состоянии осознанного сновидения и черпает в нём любые сокровища. История знает немало примеров тому, как знаменитые композиторы слышали симфонии во сне, а проснувшись - спешно записывали их. То же самое касается и литераторов...

Позвольте предложить Вашему вниманию рассказ, в основу которого легло астральное путешествие, случившееся со мной в возрасте девяти лет.

ХРУСТАЛЬНЫЙ ДВОРЕЦ

Вижу перед собой чудесный, изысканнейшей работы дворец из хрусталя - широкий и высокий, искрящийся на ярком дневном солнце. К нему ведет дорога, по которой тянется очередь людей, входящая в широко распахнутый парадный вход. По бокам входа стоят два странноватого вида молодых мужчины - лысых, в оранжевых одеяниях, с небольшими плоскими музыкальными "тарелочками". Они звенят на "тарелочках" и поют незнакомую мне песню. "Инопланетяне," - решаю я.

Недолго думая, занимаю очередь, вхожу во дворец и вскоре оказываюсь на втором этаже. Вслед за предшествующим мне человеком попадаю в узкий, но хорошо освещенный мягким абрикосовым светом коридорчик. Вижу, как перед человеком открывается красивая резная дверь, а за ней - ..... Свет! Золотисто-белый, не слепящий, ласковый, зовущий. Человек входит в этот Свет и что там с ним дальше происходит - ничего не видно. Я делаю шаг вперед к двери, и неожиданно вижу справа от себя нишу в стене. Ниша ровно такого размера, что в ней помещается деревянный письменный стол, за которым сидит кудрявая женщина в очках. Перед ней - толстенная канцелярская книга.

Женщина говорит мне: "Имя и фамилия!" Я называю. Она начинает листать книгу, находит что-то в ней, делает пометку, потом говорит: "Проходите."
В этот момент я замечаю слева от себя большое зеркало, в котором отражаюсь в полный рост. Я смотрю на отражение и понимаю, что всё происходящее - не сон. /До этого я считала себя попавшей в красивый сон/. Дверь открыта, Свет зовёт, а я соображаю: "Утром папа с мамой найдут на постели моё мёртвое тело - они этого не переживут..."
Разворачиваюсь, вижу удивленные взгляды стоящих в очереди за мной людей, но выбираюсь из дворца.

Сразу просыпаюсь - рассвет, небо розовое. В ванной обнаружила у себя на правой ноге аккуратно написанные чем-то фиолетовым цифры - многозначное число. Причем написано не в строчку, а столбиком - цифра под цифрой. Показала родителям, рассказала свой сон - посмеялись надо мной. Сама, мол, написала и небылицы рассказываешь. Позже я решила, что это был мой номер из той канцелярской книги.

Весь день вспоминала этот сон, не могла спокойно сидеть на уроках. Пришла домой - обед, папа, мама, домашние задания... Все так обычно и ...скучно! Я пожалела, что не вошла в Свет.

На ночь укладывалась спать с единственным желанием - снова войти в Хрустальный Дворец! И - попала в то же место. Дворец стоит, но - уже не сияет, нет "инопланетян", нет очереди людей. Парадный вход и окна забиты досками, как в деревнях, в брошенных домах. Я подхожу близко и пытаюсь заглянуть в щель между досками - темно. Стучу, зову - тишина. Просыпаюсь с очень горьким чувством - упустила свой шанс...

Прошло время. В центре города гуляю с младшей сестрой - и вижу "инопланетян" из моего сна! Лысые, оранжевые, с "тарелочками", человек двадцать - поют Харе Кришна... Мы с сестрой слушали, не отрываясь, и пение, и небольшую лекцию после этого. Я не знала тогда, что среди них стоял мой будущий муж.

В девятнадцать лет я и сама начала петь Харе Кришна. Иногда думаю: наверное, это хорошо, что в том детском сне не вошла в Свет - зависла бы где-нибудь в Брахмаджьоти - Сиянии, исходящем из тела Бога... Сейчас-то меня не Свет привлекает, а Тучецветный Господь, скрытый за этим Светом!"

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:dandavat:  удивительно-трогательный сон, читаю и мурашки по коже. Мне на днях приснился сон и то же "инопланетянка" была во сне. Я иду в какое-то неизвестное мне место, вижу перед изгородью мечется душа, беспокойная душа, я прохожу мимо нее по направлению к удивительной личности. Она меня ждала. Женщина, голубые глаза, и во лбу Третий глаз с Янтрой голубого цвета вместо зрачка. Спрашивает меня о моей цели в жизни. Я отвечаю: моя цель вырваться из круговорота рождения и смертей и служить Верховному Господу. Она спрашивает: - Могу ли я взглянуть на ваши руки. Я протягиваю ей руки ладонями вверх. От ладоней сияние. Она водит пальцем по линиям судьбы и молвит: - Вы великая личность, у вас очень большое и светлое будущее. Я чувствовал смущение, ибо знаю свое положение. Во сне думаю: Вот бы не забыть детали. Затем я говорю женщине: Там у входа я видел беспокойную душу, ее нужно освободить, пойдемте, помогите мне. Мы подошли ко входу, душа подлетела к нам и исчезла. На этом я проснулся. До сих пор вижу это лицо, до сих пор осталось чувство теплоты отношений с данной личностью, она такая и родная и в то же время отрешенная, голубое лицо, голубые глаза и большой третий глаз с Янтрой.

----------


## Расала дас

*
Харе Рама! Удивительное видение! И опять Вы заботитесь о страдающих! Могу согласится с Вашей новой знакомой... Не припомните ли какого цвета у неё одежда была?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

к сожалению не могу восстановить детали, все внимание забирает Третий глаз с Янтрой

----------


## Расала дас

Что же, очень жаль, но ничего страшного! Важно, что Милость Вы продолжаете получать. :mig:  Ждём продолжения!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:vanca calpa:

----------


## Расала дас

*
_...Происходящие в сновидениях события, кроме всего прочего, могут стать причиной  ярчайших эмоций и незабываемых переживаний..._

...Вижу себя возле лесной тропинки. Она плавно изгибается между невысокими живописными холмами, плотно заросшими деревьями и кустарниками, и устремляется  вниз, выравниваясь и несколько расширяясь в том месте, возле которого я стою. Хотя лес густой, и всё погружено в полумрак, у меня на сердце радостно - будто нахожусь в месте куда стремился, как будто прибыл на фестиваль, знаю, что есть здесь на одном из холмов для меня обиталище.

Расширяясь, тропинка превращается в лесную дорожку и постепенно, всё более освещаясь пробивающимся сквозь листву светом,  ведёт к выходу  из чащи. Оттуда по противоположному её краю приближается силуэт - Ниранжана Свами,  кажется мне вначале! Он подходит ближе, и я понимаю, что это не он... Довольно высокий, в очках, в видавших виды одеждах санньяси, замотанный в чадар и с парикрамкой - узнаю Шивараму Свами! Он серьёзен и погружён в размышления, чувствую, что в его парикрамке его книги о Врадже, что он продолжает работать, "пишет",  даже когда идёт. Пока я опускаюсь на колени, чтобы принести поклон, вдруг начинаю осознавать, что нахожусь во Вриндаване. Кланяюсь, касаясь лбом земли, а моя правая рука непроизвольно натыкается на камень. "Тут каждый камень священный, живой" - проносится в моей голове. Разгибаюсь, камень размером с манго держу в руке, как святыню прикладываю к голове, а Махарадж проходит мимо, слегка кивнув мне в ответ.

Так и стою на коленях с камнем в руке у головы, когда слышу весёлый смех и замечаю группу  девушек, сбегающих по тропинке. Нарядно одетые и счастливые, переговариваясь, они пробегают мимо меня к выходу из леса. Их одежды пестры и тонки, они изысканно украшены - я восхищён этим зрелищем! Тут замечаю, что все они в туфельках - лёгкие изящные туфельки на перевязочках.  "Эй, девчонки, вы почему в обуви? - спрашиваю я. - Это земля священная, тут босиком надо!" Но никакого внимания на меня и мои призывы юные красавицы не обратили и убежали дальше. Кладу камень на землю, встаю с колен и иду вслед за ними.

Постепенно лес начинает расступаться, и я понимаю, что дорожка ведёт на открытое пространство, расположенное несколько ниже, в ложбинке. Слышится праздничный шум и прекрасная музыка. На выходе замечаю стоящую вполоборота личность. Крепкая фигура, светлая кожа, волосы длинные, часть их собраны на голове в гульку. Подхожу и на ходу, в нескольких шагах от него, запросто спрашиваю: "Братишка, это что, Вриндаван?" Он поворачивается ко мне, я продолжаю идти и, заключив Его в объятья, слышу у самого уха ответ:  " Так утверждают мудрецы!" Объятия обоюдны. Ответ принимаю, как утвердительный. От этих слов и соприкосновения с Ним испытываю необыкновенный восторг! Тело начинает дрожать, из глаз текут слёзы. Чувствую, как плачет и вздрагивает мой знакомый. Такая встреча приводит меня в экстатический транс - поток слёз усиливается, превращается в рыдание, тело уже бьётся в конвульсиях, ноги подкашиваются, и я почти без сил висну на Нем, почти сливаюсь с Ним, теряю сознание и  просыпаюсь...

Лежу,  дрожу и всхлипываю. Думаю: отчего Он ответил именно так, почему не ответил прямо: "Да, Вриндаван".  Позже осознал: никакой другой ответ не был бы для меня более утвердительным, не позволил бы обрести полную веру в реальность произошедшего, кроме ответа, что Он произнёс!

Впоследствии я ещё несколько раз бывал в тех местах. Видел их обитателей, занимался разной деятельностью. Близкое соприкосновение с той реальностью всегда проявляло подобные ощущения. Были они и от событий, происходящих в других мирах многогранного Мира. Но иногда это была гамма из многих эмоций, как при описанных выше событиях, а иногда особенно сильно проявлялась одна - как удар тока высокой силы, когда физическое тело, лёжа в кровати, вздрагивает и буквально подпрыгивает в унисон с духовным и тонким. Иногда всё это приводит к пробуждению, а иногда события и видения продолжаются...

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Харе Кришна Расала дас , читаю и в трансе я, и одновременно понимаю, как же я далеко ушел от этого в материальный мир полный страданий. Аж мурахи по коже.

----------


## Расала дас

> Харе Кришна Расала дас , читаю и в трансе я, и одновременно понимаю, как же я далеко ушел от этого в материальный мир полный страданий. Аж мурахи по коже.


 :doom:  служба у Вас такая... Как управитесь - возвратитесь с наградами!  :buket:

----------


## Расала дас

*
Пять поцелуев для Ксении

Любовь – самое желанное, самое счастливое, самое естественное состояние души. А поцелуй – одно из самых  приятных проявлений любви. 
Эту истину Ксения поняла еще в детсадовском возрасте. Ни один из компонентов ее светлого детского счастья – ни любящие родители, ни новая кукла, ни восхитительное платье с оборочкой, ни любимые вареники с картошкой, ни поездки на поезде к бабушке – не могли сравниться со сладостной мечтой о поцелуе прекрасного принца – мальчишки, живущего по соседству. 
Мечте не суждено было осуществиться. Возможно – это и к лучшему! Повзрослев, Ксения вспомнила, что мальчишка часто и глупо хихикал, увидев ее, а принцы так, безусловно, не поступают.
Итак, первый поцелуй Ксении был перенесен – на ответственную и радостную пору – первый класс.

Ах, каким розовым и многообещающим казалось то время! Белые бантики в косичках, тончайший кружевной фартук, словно сотканный из снежинок, польский красочный пенал, радостные глаза мамы с папой и их щедрые похвалы за каждую «пятерку»…
Но разве могло сравниться все это с тайным ожиданием поцелуя настоящего прекрасного принца? Каждый день Ксения видела его - спускающегося по школьной лестнице десятиклассника с пронзительными глазами и атлетической фигурой! Она замирала и терялась при его появлении, а он видел это … 
«Ну какое дело красивому десятикласснику, наверняка окруженному не одной воздыхательницей из ровесниц, до первоклашки!» – скажете Вы… Ошибаетесь.
Однажды, встретив принца на лестнице, Ксеня оцепенела… Она смотрела прямо на него – и он остановился. Его друзья остановились тоже. Принц медленно нагнулся, его лицо оказалось прямо напротив лица Ксении. Близко-близко она увидела его синие глаза, прямой нос, яркие губы… «Сейчас он меня поцелует!» - промелькнула восторженная мысль.
Улыбаясь, десятиклассник медленно взял подол гипюрового фартука девочки, поднес его к носу и…высморкался. Его товарищи начали громко,  безудержно хохотать.  «Принц» выпрямился и, продолжая улыбаться, вытер руки о штаны. Ксения остолбенела. Ее первый поцелуй не состоялся. А что произошло? Она и не поняла толком…
Единственным явным результатом этого происшествия стало долгое отвращение к красивым мальчикам. Но тот момент, когда она была лицом к лицу с первым красавцем во всей школе, все же запечатлелся в ее памяти как первый, пусть несостоявшийся,  поцелуй. 

Второй, уже состоявшийся, случился во втором классе. Папа-военный, чтобы дочке не было страшно дома в отсутствие родителей, решил оставлять с ней «няню» - солдатика из части. Солдаты – народ безотказный: и вещи погрузят-разгрузят при переезде, и квартиру помогут отремонтировать – совершенно бесплатно, за одобрение товарища офицера.  Папа решил, что и с ролью сиделки-охранника солдат справится…
Звонок в дверь. Ксеня открыла – солдат, обещанный папой. Почему она не впустила его, а вышла на лестничную площадку – до сих пор не поймет. Вдруг -  солдат подхватил восьмилетнюю девочку на руки и…взасос поцеловал. 
Вы когда-нибудь пробовали целоваться с мощным пылесосом, или, хотя бы, поднести губы к его всасывающему отверстию? Думаю, нет. Но попробуйте себе это представить,  и Вы, отчасти,  поймете, что ощутила Ксения!
Ее губы чуть не оторвало, а от запаха сигарет и солдатской формы она едва не задохнулась! Когда, наконец, солдат поставил ее на ноги, она, в ответ на его счастливый взгляд, быстро юркнула в квартиру и захлопнула  дверь.
Родителям она не сказала ничего, кроме того, что ей вовсе не страшно дожидаться их прихода с работы.
Это был второй поцелуй Ксении – поцелуй «человека-пылесоса», после которого мечты о поцелуях улетучились и не появлялись примерно до девятого класса.

Отсутствие амурных желаний позволило ей сконцентрироваться на учебе, и – из года в год – быть круглой отличницей,  аккуратной, сдержанной, красноречивой.
Но все девятиклассницы в то время почитали своим долгом «иметь парня» и целоваться с ним в любое удобное время. Ксеня не хотела «заводить парня», она вновь начала мечтать о принце и его сладком поцелуе…
И лишь перед самым выпуском, в одиннадцатом классе, к ней подошел одноклассник Серый с предложением «встречаться». На принца он не тянул, но занять место «парня», за неимением никого лучшего, мог…
Ксения с волнением ожидала третьего поцелуя в своей жизни – поцелуя Серого. Волновалась не зря. После глубокомысленной речи о том, «что все девушки тестируют каждого встречного мужчину как потенциального спутника жизни, а мужчины, в основном, склонны использовать их, но он – Серый – редкое исключение», одноклассник решил поцеловать свою «новую девушку».
 О БОЖЕ… Ксене показалось, что если бы она захотела в знойный летний день поцеловать бульдога, пробежавшего десятикилометровый кросс – было бы не так противно… Слюнные железы и язык Серого работали так активно, что ее чуть не стошнило… Роман быстро закончился. 

Неужели Ксении не суждено было узнать чудесный вкус поцелуя любви настоящего принца? Она почти поверила в это…
В восемнадцать лет Ксеня с легкостью могла получить внимание и поцелуи любого, кого пожелала бы. Но принца все не было, и не было сладкого вкуса…
Окончательно разочаровавшись, Ксения поняла: смысла жить так дальше -  нет. Она – успешная студентка университета, подрабатывающая журналисткой на местном телевидении. У нее много знакомств, много внимания, даже - определенная слава…
Но душа ее несчастна, а сердечная пустота не заполнена. 

В один решающий день Ксеня поняла: никто, кроме Бога,  не способен сделать ее счастливой. Она не должна больше пытаться вручать себя обычным мужчинам - таким недалеким и неглубоким. Она должна вручить себя Богу! Ведь Он - совершенен…
Со слезами на глазах Ксения взмолилась: «Господи, я хочу познать Тебя, увидеть Тебя и полюбить. Но сама я не могу сделать этого! Я верую, но хочу большего, чем просто вера… Пожалуйста, пошли мне человека, который приведет меня к Тебе!»

Молитва была услышана. Через две недели на работе она встретила человека, который посмотрел на нее чисто и спокойно. Без похотливого оценивания, без попыток флирта. В ответ на ее какие-то нелепые претензии начальнику, этот человек повернул к ней голову и, глядя куда-то прямо в душу, произнес: «Жизнь подобна бушующему океану. Чтобы не утонуть, нужна крепкая лодка и опытный,  надежный капитан…» Его глаза сияли как два маяка, и Ксеня их…узнала.
«Это он, – подумала она. – Он приведет меня к Богу. Господи, пусть же он станет моим мужем – или он, или никто!»
Эту молитву Ксеня повторяла каждое утро и каждый вечер. Он стал ее мужем.

Четвертый поцелуй  в жизни Ксени был поцелуй ее любимого мужа. О таком поцелуе может мечтать каждая женщина. От этого поцелуя кружится голова, слабеют ноги и, единственное, чего хочется – продолжать целоваться. Этот поцелуй, усиленный многократными повторениями за многие годы семейной жизни, действительно, стал поцелуем принца, или, точнее, царевича. «Руслан-царевич» -  так частенько называла мужа Ксеня, намекая и на его благородное воинское происхождение, и на природные качества… Ксеня почти забыла о «сморкаче», «пылесосе» и «бульдоге». Любящий муж вылечил травмы ее первых трех поцелуев.
Он  действительно стал не только единственным дорогим ей в этой жизни мужчиной, он стал ее проводником к Богу…
Вместе с мужем Ксеня узнавала Бога, вместе с ним начала Бога понимать и любить…

Спустя тринадцать с половиной лет судьба преподнесла Ксене пятый поцелуй.
Ксения не изменила мужу с  другим, вовсе нет. Она обрела нечто, неподвластное мирским чувствам и неописуемое мирскими словами. 

Однажды Ксеня начала понимать: настоящим Прекрасным Принцем для любой души является Господь – Вечно юный, Всепривлекающий, Всерадующий. Только отношения с Ним неистощимы, исполнены бессмертной, чистой и всевозрастающей любви, дарующей сладостный духовный вкус! 
Теоретически она узнала об этом от мужа еще в первые годы своей семейной жизни. «Не заблуждайся, я не смогу утолить твою жажду вечной, чистой, постоянно обновляющейся  Любви», – сказал ей муж. – «Пойми, одна ограниченная душа не способна дать этот божественный дар  другой ограниченной душе.  В наших отношениях мы можем познать лишь тень любви, а вкус настоящей Любви душа обретет в своих взаимоотношениях с Богом… Для этого она и создана Им, в этом и есть ее Счастье, ее Предназначение…»

Со временем Ксеня стала сердцем понимать эти слова. Со временем она осознала, что Господь и есть вечный Возлюбленный ее души, Тот, Кому она в действительности предназначена…

И вот... Однажды в мистическую лунную ночь прямо перед собой Ксеня увидела Господа – Прекрасного, Юного, Сильного, Улыбающегося, Сияющего…
Воистину: счастье для глаз – лицезреть Его несравненную красоту, счастье для ноздрей – вдыхать дивный аромат Его чудесного духовного тела, счастье для ушей – слышать Его глубокий, низкий, мелодичный голос!
Ксеня ощутила такой восторг, такое блаженство – какими словами описать это?!
Господь ее души взял ее за руки и…поцеловал. Он мог бы и не делать этого – счастья от одного созерцания Его чарующего облика было более, чем достаточно; более, чем она могла вместить в свое крохотное сердечко!
Но Он даровал ей особое благословение – пятый поцелуй в ее жизни…

Те счастливые души, кто получили уже это сокровище – поцелуй Бога  – поймут Ксеню… 

С Его поцелуем не сравнится ничто. Свежесть дождя, прохлада осеннего ветра, благоухание цветущего сада, нежность шелка, вкус цветочного нектара, чистота первого снега – вот жалкие попытки передать ту неповторимую гамму ощущений Ксении, которые, в действительности, ничего не могут передать! Поцелуй Бога, в отличие от поцелуев мирских мужчин,  не вызывает «загорания» того огня страсти, что приводит к рождению детей… 

Поцелуй Бога – это Сама Чистота, Сама Святость, Сама Прохлада, Сама Сладость, Само Благоухание, Сама Нежность, Сама Радость, Сама Милость, Само Счастье!

Жена не потерпит, если мужа поцелует другая женщина, но душа, получившая поцелуй Бога, горячо желает, чтобы и другие души обрели это духовное Богатство… 
Пусть же исполнятся сокровенные духовные желания всех душ! Пусть Обворожительный Тучецветный Лесной Принц Страны, Где  Нет Тревог одарит своей милостью каждую душу, которая  этой милости жаждет! Ксения молится обо всех…

----------


## Adi_Bhagavan_das

Браво! Спасибо! Харе Кришна!! :good:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

:vanca calpa:  :namaste:  :dandavat:  Харе Кришна!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Недавно снился сон: Возле дома Матаджи и я садим в клумбу Туласи и звучит мантра "Ом намах Шивайа!" и я вижу, что к нам присоединяется леопард и куница. Сразу информация в голове - Махадев пришел. К чему такой сон?

----------


## Расала дас

> Недавно снился сон: Возле дома Матаджи и я садим в клумбу Туласи и звучит мантра "Ом намах Шивайа!" и я вижу, что к нам присоединяется леопард и куница. Сразу информация в голове - Махадев пришел. К чему такой сон?


Харе Кришна!
 :victory:  Как и раньше могу сказать - Вам удалось удовлетворить Махадева. Его несложно удовлетворить, впрочем, как и разгневать. Видно, что Вы делаете то, что доставляет ему удовольствие...

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

> недавно был сон: я воин современный, и я должен был спасти Знания, священные писания от уничтожения, и в полевом штабе, который был организован в скалах ко мне подошла пожилая женщина седовласая, и подает мне руно свернутое. Я спросил у нее - Что это?, она ответила - Будда, и я принял и засунул руно запазуху. Часто снятся именно такие сны, где присутствует Господь, Его преданные, святые. Или как я освобождаю приведения читая Маха-Мантру, или события какие-то где так же звучит Маха-Мантра.


Счастливчик! Такие сны прекрасные! Если бы мне снились такие сны, я вообще не просыпалась бы!))

----------


## Расала дас

*

ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ НА РАМС

Светает, вокруг удивительно тихо. Выхожу из дому и направляюсь на северо-восток – туда, где на поле пробивается молодая пшеница и спят до тёплой  поры кустики лаванды. Поднявшись на небольшой холм, вижу каменную лестницу с замшелыми ступенями. «Если есть лестница, значит, нужно по ней подняться,» - размышляю я. Взбираюсь вверх, играя, как ребёнок, – прыгаю на каждую ступень двумя ногами. Лестница высокая, и завершает её широкая прямоугольная площадка, напоминающая каменный алтарь. От открывшейся картины у меня замирает сердце – вся Земля передо мной! Горы, овраги, реки, города… Я знаю, что нужно делать. Развожу руки в стороны и шагаю вперёд с края площадки. Ложусь на воздушный поток и лечу над Землёй, внимательно осматривая всё на её поверхности. Но вот я удаляюсь от Земли и приближаюсь к другой планете – поверхность её похожа на земную, и всё-таки другая, очень своеобразная. Вижу большие ледяные поля, а между ними – города с разноцветными многоэтажными постройками. Здесь утро - цвета начинающихся сумерек, прохладно. Множество существ, очень сходных внешне с земными людьми, выходят из домов. Я опускаюсь на поверхность и смешиваюсь с толпой – разглядываю, изучаю, вслушиваюсь. Вдруг раздаётся крик: «Он идёт!» Оборачиваюсь и вижу необыкновенное существо: ростом с пятерых взрослых высоких мужчин, толстое, покрытое шерстью, морда похожа на обезьянью. Неуклюже переваливаясь, оно движется прямо на «людей», ревёт и ударяет тяжёлыми лапами по убегающим перепуганным мужчинам и женщинам.  Решаю, что это людоед, и тоже бросаюсь наутёк. Вдруг вижу упавшую на дороге грузную пожилую женщину, которая не может встать. Подбегаю к ней и говорю: «Сейчас полетим».  Обхватываю женщину руками и поднимаюсь вверх. Тяжело, но всё-таки получается! Летим на крышу ближайшей ярко-жёлтой пятиэтажки, пережидаем там, а когда обезьяноподобный великан уходит, опускаемся на дорогу между домами. Подумав, что мне здесь делать больше нечего, я легко взмываю вверх. Стремительно лечу над сверкающими полями, осматривая планету. Вдруг замечаю троих преследующих меня мужчин в чёрных плащах и добавляю скорости. Слышу крик: «Стойте! Да подождите же!» Чувствую, что от них нет угрозы, опускаюсь на снежную поверхность и дожидаюсь незнакомцев. Один из них приближается ко мне, двое других держатся чуть позади, как сопровождающие или телохранители. Я сажусь, мужчина садится передо мной и говорит: «Мы можем встретиться всего два раза в год – в весенние дни растущей луны и осенью…» «Что это за планета?» - спрашиваю я в ответ. «Рамс» - отвечает «человек». «Почему вы летели за мной? Вы что, меня знаете?» - интересуюсь я. «Вы – героиня наших мультиков», - серьёзно отвечает незнакомец. И продолжает: «В следующий раз мы сможем увидеть Вас только через полгода. Если хотите, можете после смерти жить на нашей планете…» Я выдерживаю паузу, размышляя над всем увиденным и услышанным, и отвечаю: «Нет уж, давайте будем вместе повторять Харе Кришна Харе Рама и после смерти отправимся жить на Голоку Вриндавану!» Мой собеседник и его сопровождающие улыбаются. Я взмываю к небу, держу курс на Землю.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Недавно приснился сон: встреча с Кришной. У Него были восхитительные голубые глаза, и я вопрошал у Него, как поступать в той или иной ситуации и почему одна и та же ситуация может быть по разному. Когда проснулся сразу же подумал: Кришна обязательно даст мне ответы на мои вопросы. По возрасту во сне выглядели в юношами.  :namaste: 
Сон был подобен этому событию, но без объятий.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> *
> 
> ПУТЕШЕСТВИЕ НА РАМС
> 
> Светает, вокруг удивительно тихо. Выхожу из дому и направляюсь на северо-восток – туда, где на поле пробивается молодая пшеница и спят до тёплой  поры кустики лаванды. Поднявшись на небольшой холм, вижу каменную лестницу с замшелыми ступенями. «Если есть лестница, значит, нужно по ней подняться,» - размышляю я. Взбираюсь вверх, играя, как ребёнок, – прыгаю на каждую ступень двумя ногами. Лестница высокая, и завершает её широкая прямоугольная площадка, напоминающая каменный алтарь. От открывшейся картины у меня замирает сердце – вся Земля передо мной! Горы, овраги, реки, города… Я знаю, что нужно делать. Развожу руки в стороны и шагаю вперёд с края площадки. Ложусь на воздушный поток и лечу над Землёй, внимательно осматривая всё на её поверхности. Но вот я удаляюсь от Земли и приближаюсь к другой планете – поверхность её похожа на земную, и всё-таки другая, очень своеобразная. Вижу большие ледяные поля, а между ними – города с разноцветными многоэтажными постройками. Здесь утро - цвета начинающихся сумерек, прохладно. Множество существ, очень сходных внешне с земными людьми, выходят из домов. Я опускаюсь на поверхность и смешиваюсь с толпой – разглядываю, изучаю, вслушиваюсь. Вдруг раздаётся крик: «Он идёт!» Оборачиваюсь и вижу необыкновенное существо: ростом с пятерых взрослых высоких мужчин, толстое, покрытое шерстью, морда похожа на обезьянью. Неуклюже переваливаясь, оно движется прямо на «людей», ревёт и ударяет тяжёлыми лапами по убегающим перепуганным мужчинам и женщинам.  Решаю, что это людоед, и тоже бросаюсь наутёк. Вдруг вижу упавшую на дороге грузную пожилую женщину, которая не может встать. Подбегаю к ней и говорю: «Сейчас полетим».  Обхватываю женщину руками и поднимаюсь вверх. Тяжело, но всё-таки получается! Летим на крышу ближайшей ярко-жёлтой пятиэтажки, пережидаем там, а когда обезьяноподобный великан уходит, опускаемся на дорогу между домами. Подумав, что мне здесь делать больше нечего, я легко взмываю вверх. Стремительно лечу над сверкающими полями, осматривая планету. Вдруг замечаю троих преследующих меня мужчин в чёрных плащах и добавляю скорости. Слышу крик: «Стойте! Да подождите же!» Чувствую, что от них нет угрозы, опускаюсь на снежную поверхность и дожидаюсь незнакомцев. Один из них приближается ко мне, двое других держатся чуть позади, как сопровождающие или телохранители. Я сажусь, мужчина садится передо мной и говорит: «Мы можем встретиться всего два раза в год – в весенние дни растущей луны и осенью…» «Что это за планета?» - спрашиваю я в ответ. «Рамс» - отвечает «человек». «Почему вы летели за мной? Вы что, меня знаете?» - интересуюсь я. «Вы – героиня наших мультиков», - серьёзно отвечает незнакомец. И продолжает: «В следующий раз мы сможем увидеть Вас только через полгода. Если хотите, можете после смерти жить на нашей планете…» Я выдерживаю паузу, размышляя над всем увиденным и услышанным, и отвечаю: «Нет уж, давайте будем вместе повторять Харе Кришна Харе Рама и после смерти отправимся жить на Голоку Вриндавану!» Мой собеседник и его сопровождающие улыбаются. Я взмываю к небу, держу курс на Землю.


какой удивительный, красивый сон  :namaste:  название планеты удивительное РАМС быть может планета Господа Рамы?

----------


## Расала дас

*
 :kirtan:  Вот счастливчик! Поздравляю Вас, Hrishikesha das! :buket:

----------


## Расала дас

> Недавно приснился сон: встреча с Кришной. У Него были восхитительные голубые глаза, и я вопрошал у Него, как поступать в той или иной ситуации и почему одна и та же ситуация может быть по разному. Когда проснулся сразу же подумал: Кришна обязательно даст мне ответы на мои вопросы. По возрасту во сне выглядели в юношами. 
> Сон был подобен этому событию, но без объятий.


Харе Кришна! Если Вы помните какие были вопросы и ответы, возможно, можете и с нами поделиться Милостью?  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Удивительные сны бывают! Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что если снится Кришна, духовный учитель, корова, то это - правильные сны. Мне иногда снятся и правильные и неправильные сны. Вот некоторые из них. Они, как правило, не очень долгие.
     Это было давно, больше десяти лет назад. Мы возвращались с Дивноморска, с Вьяса-пуджи моего духовного учителя - Индрадьюмны Свами. Ехали в поезде домой. Я очень сильно переживала разлуку с Гурудевом, даже поднялась температура. И ночью, в поезде, снится мне сон, как-будто Шрила Гурудев успокаивает меня и говорит :"Я был очень счастлив встретиться с тобой!". Проснулась и тоска исчезла.
      Еще один сон был про Гурудева. Был сложный, тяжелый момент в жизни, много вопросов и ни одного ответа. И снится сон. Что-то вроде огромного стадиона. И вижу вдалеке - шафрановая харинама идет. И ведет ее Индрадьюмна Свами. И тут, несмотря на то, что преданные были очень далеко, лицо Гурудева как-будто приблизилось ко мне, совсем близко стало - рядом. И Гурудев так долго и внимательно посмотрел на меня. Потом я проснулась. Но что интересно, проблемы, которые мучали меня тогда, стали исчезать! Гурудев помог мне!

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

А иногда снятся заброшенные миры - города, по которым я брожу бесцельно. Вокруг  темно, валяются трупы собак, кто-то мрачно проходит мимо.. или огромные светлые магазины, совершенно пустые и я хожу по ним, переходя с этажа на этаж... Мне в это время не страшно, нет ни удивления, ни испуга..говорят, такие сны бывают тогда, когда человек растерян, потерян..не знает как ему поступить. Бродит...иногда такие сны повторяются

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

> Недавно приснился сон: встреча с Кришной. У Него были восхитительные голубые глаза, и я вопрошал у Него, как поступать в той или иной ситуации и почему одна и та же ситуация может быть по разному. Когда проснулся сразу же подумал: Кришна обязательно даст мне ответы на мои вопросы. По возрасту во сне выглядели в юношами. 
> Сон был подобен этому событию, но без объятий.


     Хришикеша Прабху, Вы такой счастливый! Вам приснился Кришна!У Него были голубые глаза? Мне почему то кажется, что у ГОспода глаза синие, как сапфир!))

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Хришикеша Прабху, Вы такой счастливый! Вам приснился Кришна!У Него были голубые глаза? Мне почему то кажется, что у ГОспода глаза синие, как сапфир!))


Именно, так и было - сапфир, просто у меня не хватало слов описать. Вы четко подчеркнули.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Кришнананда Прабху сказал, что в поэме Билвамангала Тхакура "Кришна-Карнамрита", которую Господь Чайтанья принес из Своего паломничества по Южной Индии, написано, что у Кришны синие глаза.
     А еще он сказал, что Кришна может проявить любые черты в Своем облике)).
     Ведь может быть у Бога такое ... синеокое настроение)).

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Гуру Бхакти когда-нибудь, я расскажу здесь историю, которая перевернула мою жизнь на 180 град. Но пока не пришло время.

----------


## Гуру Бхакти

Подождем, пока придет)).

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Сегодня снилось пралая — процесс частичного или полного разрушения Земли или Вселенной. Как библейский потоп. Началось всё с того, что я поехал к реке. Стоял летний зной, погода была хорошая, даже сказал бы жаркая и влажная. Приехав к реке, я обнаружил что почва влажная но воды в реке и водоемах нет. Я огладевшись вокруг обратил внимание, что быстро сгущаются тучи, и со стороны идет фронт плотного дождя прям стеной и волна прям на меня. Молнии сверкали, гром. Я сразу подумал - "Пралайа. Если я нужен Господу Богу здесь, значит Он сохранит мне жизнь, в противном случае я перерожусь в новом теле". Я четко понимал план Бога. И когда огромная волна подошла близко и стала накрывать всё вокруг, волна взяла меня и подняла снизу на верх, и я сидел на ней как наездник и двигался вперед, чётко понимая, что это Господь несет меня на Своих руках. Затем я оказался в кругу своей семьи, мама папа и я, и вокруг так чисто и хорошо. Затем я проснулся.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

На неделе снилось как я с трудом взбираюсь на вершину Кайлаша. Когда достиг вершины, я попал к Махадеву и Парвати.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Один знакомый рассказывал об очень интересных снах, которые снились ему когда-то в детстве и юности.

1. Снилось, что он плывет в каком-то странном водоеме, по бокам которого какие-то то ли стены, то ли ступеньки, сделанные или из бетонного раствора, или из камня. По цвету этот бетон или камень был как какой-то пещаник, или нечто вроде него. А по бокам от водоемов какие-то строения. И он окунается в этих водоемах, много раз, много дней, месяцев, лет. Говорил, что очень нравилось, особенно на закате Солнца.

2. А еще ему снилось, что они идут по берегу реки, рядом с которой растет много деревьев, переходящих в лес. Человек десять, все одеты в какие-то странные одеяния - как будто одеяла, или простыни (он тогда еще не был знаком ни со мной, ни с другими преданными, кроме христианских черных и тибетских красных ряс не знал о духовной одежде больше ничего). У многих из тех людей были на плечах полотняные сумки, а в руках какие-то палки. Он говорил, что чувствовал себя таким счастливым там, это невозможно передать словами.

3. Также еще один сон: он ходит по какому-то довольно странному помещению, находящемуся невдалеке от очень большой реки (той, которая была в предыдущих снах). Внутри этого помещения находятся какие-то то ли постаменты, то ли что-то в этом роде. И он ощущает живое присутствие тех, кто связан с ними. 

И он говорил также, что во время всего этого у него было такое чувство, будто происходящее во сне было в каком-то другом времени. Не имеющем ко времени нашему никакого отношения. Буквально его слова: "Как будто это было много сот лет назад".

В качестве проповеди, чтобы заинтересовать его, я показал ему кое-какие фотки, например (соответственно номерам снов): 

1. 



2.





3.





Он посмотрел на меня удивленно и сказал, что очень похоже!  :shok:  Также я рассказал ему о законе реинкарнации, о том, что он мог жить там много веков назад. Но затем где-то оступился и родился вот тут... Разумеется, скорее всего это лишь фантазии его ума, не более. Но он очень заинтересовался сознанием Кришны, спрашивает меня теперь часто обо всем этом  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

На фото в пункте 2 - не Ямуна и не Ганга, а река Кавери.

----------


## Александр Н

В детстве постоянно снился один и тот же сон. Постепенно все реже и реже, и потом совсем все закончилось.
Вокруг необычно яркая и очень красивая растительность, не похожая ни на что на Земле, но, тем не менее, очень реальная и детализированная. Дорожка между кустов. И я лечу невысоко надо дорожкой, рассматривая вокруг и радуясь.
По желанию я "заказывал" себе этот сон, и он снился. С возрастом способность пропала.
Прошлая жизнь?.....

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Александр Н да, я слышал от духовных учителей, сон наши жизни прошлые и настоящие, проживаем. Заканчиваем прошлые отношения. У меня был сон недавно, часто снится мне армия и Комсомольск-на-Амуре (место где я служил) и у меня был друг, который на время службы был мне как отец. И вот часто во снах видел наши с ним отношения. И вот недавно был сон, где нам пришлось закончить отношения, мы оба понимали, что это необходимо. В общем сны это настоящая жизнь, в которой лежат все ответы на будущее. Ну как то так я понимаю все это.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> В детстве постоянно снился один и тот же сон. Постепенно все реже и реже, и потом совсем все закончилось.
> Вокруг необычно яркая и очень красивая растительность, не похожая ни на что на Земле, но, тем не менее, очень реальная и детализированная. Дорожка между кустов. И я лечу невысоко надо дорожкой, рассматривая вокруг и радуясь.
> По желанию я "заказывал" себе этот сон, и он снился. С возрастом способность пропала.
> Прошлая жизнь?.....


Может быть и так, и так. 
Описанное вами - это скорее всего спонтанный выход из тела во время сна, так называемый астральный полет. У меня тоже такое часто бывало - очень интересное явление. Во время сна тонкое тело ума может непреднамеренно покидать грубое, и летать где-либо (как на Земле, так и где-либо еще, но у обычных людей - чаще всего не выше Бхувар-локи).

Что насчет "заказа" снов, то существует также практика так называемых осознанных сновидений. Человек силой своего ума способен сам создавать себе сон, моделировать его. Кстати, нужно учитывать, что такое могут делать с нами и посторонние особы - духи, демоны, или же просто люди, обладающие некоторыми способностями. Чтобы отличить, где действительно воспоминание из прошлой жизни или астральный полет в настоящем, а где искусственно созданная ситуация и формы, нужно иметь очень много опыта, а также духовной энергии (благодаря которой можно заставить живых существ во сне сбросить свою "маску" и принять настоящий облик). 

По этой же причине снам не рекомендуется доверять и уделять им особо внимание. Вначале следует быть осторожным и со снами якобы духовными (по причине, описанной выше: духи, демоны и маги могут наводить на человека любые сны по желанию, и, не имея большого опыта, отличить фэйк от истины очень трудно). Так Кришна и гуру проверяют нас на гордость)))

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Читаю вас, преданные... Часто встречаются то Господь Шива в Гималаях, то еще какие-то интересные моменты. У меня вот сны попроще. Даже проще, нежели у моего друга, о котором речь шла выше.

Месяцев 10 уже назад мне снился такой вот сон.

Бегу я по какому-то подземному лабиринту за неким человеком. Человек этот одет в какую-то обтягивающую, полностью черную одежду. Лица его я не вижу, т.к. он, естественно, убегая обращен ко мне спиной. Волосы у него тоже черные, но короткие. На Кришну не похож явно. Почему за ним гонюсь - даже и не знаю... 

В подземелье темно, но у меня в руках смоляной факел. Указанный человек же убегает от меня все стремительнее и стремительнее. Я уже и сомневаться начал, бежать ли за ним? Подземелье ведь - опасно... Но в связи с этим я представил, будто у меня в правой руке сабля (факел был в левой) - именно представил, потому что самой ее не было. И не столько из враждебности к тому черному человеку, как из чувства личной безопасности. И продолжаю за ним гнаться.

Под самый конец он вбегает в какую-то освещенную комнату, я - за ним. Смотрю, а это оказывается алтарная нашего местного храма! Я там пока что всего два раз был лишь, но все же. И этот человек мигом вбегает прямо за шторы, которые закрывают собой Гоура-Нитая. 

На какое-то время я остановился, огляделся. Во-первых, незнакомая обстановка - свет после тьмы. А во-вторых в этой комнате на полу сидело много... кого бы вы думали? Никак не преданных за прасадом, нет. Там сидело много шумящих, кричащих и мерзко смеющихся бхутов, претов и пишачей! А на полу перед ними были разложены мясо, сало, алкогольные напитки, кофе и сигареты. Бхуты, видя мою растерянность (и отсутствие в руках выдуманной сабли) стали надо мной хохотать: "Ха-ха-ха!!! Сейчас мы избавим тебя от ложного эго! ТЫ - ТОВАР!!!" Вот так и сказали, ей-Богу не вру. В ужасе от всего этого я бросаюсь к тем шторам, за которые спрятался черный человек, обеими руками пытаюсь их открыть, но за ними оказываются еще одни шторы. Я и те пытаюсь открыть, но за ними еще одни. (А бхуты сзади хохочут надо мной.) И затем еще, и еще, еще одни, и еще... На этом моменте я проснулся.

Вот такое вот... Чего только не придумает воспаленное воображение и загрязненное материальными желаниями и страхами подсознание. Да еще и бхуты ведь подобные сны тоже насылают - они это дело ой как любят.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Vyacheslav V.P. ничего себе сон!!!!!!!!! аж мурахи по коже!!!!!!!!!!!! как представил картину аж прям мурахи!!!!!!!!!!!! уххххххххх!!!!!!!!!!! Четко пробрало меня от вашего сна! А мне на днях снился Кришна, в качестве друга и я плакал по Нему от того, что снова разлука, да что уж плакал, рыдал. Причем настолько явно, что проснувшись был весь в слезах. Не хотел я просыпаться. Причем помню то чувство, прям неописуемой дружбы. Вот даже слов нет чтобы описать это качество друга. Как же хочется вернуться!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Сегодня снился сон: Нахожусь я в учебном классе бывшей родной школы, и со мной находятся еще один парень и три девушки. Так вот пока я чистил гранат и вел беседу с парнем (на духовную тему) тем временем эти три прекрасные деви в красных узорчатых сари танцевали и пели:...Сита Рама...Харе Рама...Майа Кришна Майа Кришна... Теперь меня мучает вопрос: Хочу знать мантру и ее значение, где используется словосочетание Майа Кришна.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> А мне на днях снился Кришна ...


Я верю, что Кришна может приходить во снах и в своей изначальной, не скрытой форме. Но, говорят, нужно быть осторожным с такими явлениями. Дело в том, что многие духи и демоны при желании могут принимать во время сновидения любую нужную им форму - в том числе и Кришны. (В это же время преданные, нередко, наоборот - по смирению принимают во сне формы каких-то чертиков, чтобы никто из простых людей их так просто не узнал  :smilies: ) Поэтому желательно все подобные сны сверять со старшими, с духовным учителем. Только он может определить, Кришна ли то был или кто-то другой. Так я слышал от старших...

Недавно мне тоже снился интересный сон. Никаких духовных форм, но содержание интересно.

Снится, что я нахожусь в какой-то больнице или госпитале, на одном из верхних этажей. И там есть какой-то черный шланг, опущенный в канализационный сток. Из этого шланга течет че-е-ерная вода - как мазут прям. И я по неосторожности как-то так этот шланг задел, что эта грязная вода стала течь уже не в канализацию, а мимо... Я в ауте - растерялся, не знаю что и делать. Прибежала медсестра, говорит: "Ой! Надо звать сантехников!"

Только я вышел из этажа на коридор - идут сантехники, но... в белых халатах! И у меня четкое ощущение, что как минимум один из них - санньяси. А может и не один даже. Ну, бывает во сне, знаете... Так вот, только эти, значит, сантехники пришли и стали "вправлять" черный шланг с грязной водой обратно, в сток, как вдруг откуда не возьмись взялся шланг белый - вернее даже не белый, а прозрачный. И из него полилась просто таки кристальная, как хрусталь, сверкающая и чистая вода. Санньяси в белом халате говорит мне мимоходом: "Эй, ты осторожно - этой водой преданные ноги мыли, не запачкайся..." Но как минимум несколько капель этой чудесной, светлой и сверкающей воды уже успели попасть прямиком мне на голову. И я, падшая душа, таки получил благословение вайшнавов! На этом моменте, счастливый, я и проснулся.

Чего только не приснится. Во подсознание выдает, а...  :smilies:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Я верю, что Кришна может приходить во снах и в своей изначальной, не скрытой форме.


Кришна не может приходить во снах в своей изначальной форме, т.к. Кришна вне гун, а сон относится к сознанию в гуне. Когда приходит Кришна, сон невозможен, сознание принимает четвертое состояние, типа турья, больше всего оно похоже на состояние между сном и бодрствованием.

То есть сознание может поймать Кришну во сне (не по своей воле конечно), но сон при этом прекратится и уже не будет сном, а будет четвертым состоянием, однако после того, как общение с Кришной закончится, человек может вновь заснуть.

Отличить настоящее общение от ассоциативного сна легко по ощущениям. Если это просто картинка с небольшими ощущениями, то это ассоциативный сон, мультик ума, вызванный ночным успокоением ума и связанным с этим движением накопленных за день энергий, это не Кришна. Если это не картинка, а всеобъемлющее ощущение такое мощное, что вы проснулись от сна, но и в бодрствование оно тоже не пускает, т.к. бодствование это тоже гуна, оно не исчезает и держит в этом состоянии, то значит это реальная медитация на какой-то более серьезный объект нежели обычное ночное движение энергий, вызывающее в уме ассоциативные мультики.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Евгений - да, естественно, что фразу "во сне" я применил лишь для простоты и как разговорный оборот, не более. Конечно же, если речь идет действительно о Кришне, то то состояние, в котором Он приходит, сном (в смысле тамасом, тамасичным состоянием) уже никак не является... Все именно так как Вы сказали. 

Кстати, вот по этому поводу: 



> Санньяси в белом халате говорит мне мимоходом: "Эй, ты осторожно - этой водой преданные ноги мыли, не запачкайся..." Но как минимум несколько капель этой чудесной, светлой и сверкающей воды уже успели попасть прямиком мне на голову. И я, падшая душа, таки получил благословение вайшнавов!


В действительности это не попытка оскорбления, а проверка. Имеет ли человек благоговение к тем, кто посвятил всю свою жизнь преданному служению, или нет? Даже если эта вода была бы и действительно (внешне) грязной - стоит мне с благоговением принять ее, как она тут же преобразится в кристально чистую, а я получу благословения. Наверняка именно этому должен был научить сон...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Сегодня я _переписывался в интернете_ с одним моим знакомым - тоже начинающим преданным примерно моего возраста, у которого так же проблемы со здоровьем. Он сам не из России. 

Во время разговора он рассказал мне, что вчера вечером прилег отдохнуть и, впав в полусонное состояние, на недолгое время в своем тонком теле всего на сантиметров 50 отделился от тела грубого. При этом даже такого небольшого расстояния оказалось достаточно, дабы заметить выделившийся жгут тонкой материи, который соединяет тело грубое с тонким. (Т.н. "серебряная нить" или "серебряный шнур".) Посмотрев на него мой друг заметил, что этот его жгут находится в весьма плачевном состоянии: он почти совсем не светился, был грязно-земляного цвета (обычно у здорового человека он должен быть серебристо-голубоватым, вроде того), а также местами был потресканным - как кусок старой медицинской резины, долгое время хранившейся на солнце, во влаге и в холоде. Он сказал мне: "Знаешь, Слава - у меня такое ощущение, что вылети я из грубого тела на какое-либо большее расстояние - уж не знаю, выдержал ли бы это мой шнурок, или нет". Но, тем не менее, подобные явления не только не убавляют у моего друга энтузиазма, а наоборот - он полон решимости продолжать дальше. Каждый день как ни в чем не бывало он повторяет 16 кругов и т.д. Уже больше двух лет назад он пережил нечто похожее (_гипертонический криз_), но сейчас, говорит, отношение у него к подобным явлениям даже еще более осознанное.

Когда вам кажется, что публичные проповедники обнаглели, вас раздражает недостаток цитат Прабхупады, а также количество их жен и денег; когда кажется, что вас окружают одни материалисты и атеисты; когда ваше здоровье кажется вам худшим, нежели могло было быть; когда вас раздражает количество и длина чьих-то сообщений на форуме, - вспомните, что в это же время кто-то может находится в ситуации, которая описана выше на примере моего дорогого друга. И, возможно, вам станет немного легче  :smilies:  Парню нет еще и 30 лет. Я пожелал, чтобы и я, падшая душа, имел такой же энтузиазм в своей практике. А ему - восстановления и укрепления его поврежденного жгута. Харе Кришна!

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Снился сон: Тёмная комната, ящики и клетка со Львом. Окно, за окном светит солнце, поляна немного присыпана первым снегом. Я выпускаю Льва из клетки с любовью, зная что Ему не место быть взаперти. За окном появляется Львица с четырьмя львятами. И этот Лев вылазит к ней в окно и Она Его обнимает - в глазах Её безграничная благодарность и любовь. К чему такой сон?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Серебряный шнур астрального тела -это придумка некоторых эзотериков .
В Ведах этот шнур упоминается? Не думаю :lipsrsealed:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Серебряный шнур астрального тела -это придумка некоторых эзотериков .
> В Ведах этот шнур упоминается? Не думаю




```
Свойства тонкого тела.

Внешне, она - копия физического (плотного). Тонкое тело при ощупывании себя ощущает как аналогичное физическое тело.
Оно обладает весом и подвержено силе тяготения, в расслабленном состоянии медленно опускается к земле.
Может вытягиваться, принимать любые формы. При расслаблении возвращается в форму физического тела.
Обладает низкой плотностью. Способно проходить через стены и любые препятствия (просачиваясь сквозь молекулы препятствий). Однако препятствием для него является электромагнитное поле.
Тонкое тело способно двигать предметы в физическом мире (полтергейст).
При некоторых условиях тонкое тело может быть видимо и оно видит тонкие тела других (например, во сне мы путешествуем в тонком теле).
Ощущение осязания тонкого тела подобно физическому.
Тонкое тело связано с грубым так называемой серебряной нитью, которая рвется в момент смерти.
Тонкое тело подвержено влиянию тока (может быть ударено током).
Перемещение тонкого тела управляется мыслью.
```

Здесь почитаейте  :pandit:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Просто кто-то перепостил эзотерический/буддийский итп. сайт.
В Ведах где про нить сказано? :lipsrsealed: 
URL=http://pozdravitel.ru/smajliki/][/URL]

....Как по мне, так это и есть Тибетская книга мертвых, пересказанная и переделанная кем-то из современных преданных. "Первичный и вторичный свет", раскладка миров по цветам - точно соответствует. Зачем это сделано - непонятно... Возможно, беспокойный ум решил придумать себе некую карту.

Если авторитетность не выяснена, то зачем читать?.......

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Просто кто-то перепостил эзотерический/буддийский итп. сайт.
> В Ведах где про нить сказано?
> URL=http://pozdravitel.ru/smajliki/][/URL]


думаю, что ответ скоро найдется, нужно перелопатить !ВСЕ! Веды  :swoon:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> думаю что ответ скоро найдется, нужно перелопатить !ВСЕ! Веды


Вперёд и удачи Вам ,лет через 500 напишете о результатах.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

> Вперёд и удачи Вам ,лет через 500 напишете результаты.


ну что же, пойду к духовному учителю за вразумлением  :umnik2:

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Народ, а к чему снится павлин, каракал?

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Слышал, что павлин, это скрытая гордость. Но для более точной интерпритации, нужно рассматривать в контексте сна. А вообще, после каждого яркого сна задавайте вопросы своему высшему Я. Часто толкование сна приходит сразу и очень ясно.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Сегодня снилось!: бегу я и моя матаджи по дороге в город на какой-то фестиваль, для вручения премии за роль в фильме. Бежим и рассуждаем: индусу первое место, кому-то второе ну и так далее. Когда достигаем цели попадаем на большую крытую площадь или стадион и начинаем петь "Кришна Говинда...Кришна Гопала"! и все присутствующие подхватывают, некоторые неохотно, некоторые незнаючи, некоторые стеснённо и тем не менее все кто присутствовал начинают петь. И когда все начали одновременно петь (синхронно), было такое состояние наверное трансцендентное, и это место исчезло с такой мягкой зеленоватой вспышкой. Точно знаю что место ушло "туда" к Богу, а я и моя матаджи остались почему-то. Что этот сон означает?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

мне сон приснился вчера: сижу дома возле телевизора и вижу в в окно как молнии разряды прям перекаты такие но грома нет, и помехи по ТВ, я решаю выключить ТВ и выйти на балкон. Смотрю в небо сверкающее молниями тяну к нему руки и кричу - Криииишнааааа!!! и вижу как молнии все сгущаются в большую точку Света чистейшего на небе и я вот к ней руки тяну и взываю - Криииишнаааа!!!

----------


## ilkonstantinov

приснилось, что я стою среди преданных в большом концертном зале и вдруг, на меня сверху, что-то падает. Наклоняюсь и вижу , что это гирлянда из белых цветов и белое сари, оно свернуто, но я почему-то уверен, что это не дхоти, а именно сари. Смотрю на верх и вижу, как с балкона этого концертного зала, мне машет, какой-то окруженный учениками саньяси и это все он бросил мне.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Э, преданные, все вам белье какое-то одно снится... ))) Вот мне недавно снился сон наконец-то о себе самом. Долго мне не снилось ничего обо мне - все о других, да о других... А тут о себе. Вернее даже не о себе, а о нас - о двух. 

Снится мне мой Дед. На нем синяя бейсболка, синяя ветровка, синие штаны - все как всегда. Далее снится мне, что Дед ходит по улицам и собирает (преимущественно вместе с бездомными бродягами) пустые бутылки из-под хмельных напитков, сдает их на стекло, но вырученные деньги тратит не на выпивку, а приносит нам. Бродяги периодически возникают против него, что он работает на их территории (в то время как у него ведь есть Дом), но он, найди с ними общий язык, спокойно себе продолжает это делать. Бутылки ищет не специально, а так - какую заметит, совершая прогулку, ее и берет себе в кулек. 

В один момент он собирается уходить, но... я его не пускаю. С ним ходить, помогать ему, я пока не готов, а пускать самого желания нет. Мы с ним что-то ссоримся, а затем я - что бы вы думали? - не сильно, но стучу ему кулаком в лоб. Ему наверняка было даже практически не больно. Но Дед, как ни странно, совсем не сердится и не обижается, а... наоборот, почему-то весело и радостно смеется - довольный, и чуть ли не хвалит меня!  :shok: 

Затем Дед с Бабушкой переехал в частный дом к Дочке (т.е. моей Тете), а я иногда к ним приезжал в гости, но это уже совсем другой сон...

Ох, что только не приснится в этом подсознании  :doom:

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Если дикий человек увидит современный грузовик то может сказать, что видел огромного медведя, а если увидит самолет, то может сказать, что видел огромную птицу или дракона. Поскольку он не имеет опыта в таких вещах, он вынужден прибегать к своему прошлому опыту чтобы описать то, чего раньше не испытывал.

Точно так же, можно сказать, что правильно видеть сны нужно еще научиться. Когда человек спит, в его расслабленном уме и теле движутся такие энергии, которых он не встречал во время бодрствования. И поэтому уму по неопытности, приходиться придумывать ассоциации, фантазии на эти темы. И если он вспоминает потом свой сон, тот может показаться ему бредом. Точно так же, дикий человек, вернувшийся в свой лес, если кому из соплеменников расскажет что видел грузовик или самолет, то те подумают, что он бредит.

Человек должен научиться различать  движения, чувства, побуждения, желания, эмоции от Кришны и его слуг, его энергий, от полубогов. Тогда он будет узнавать во сне реальность, и вместо ассоциированной фантазии сны будут выглядеть совсем по другому. И будет знать как трактовать всё это. 

И точно так же,  нужно еще научиться правильно видеть мир во время бодрствования. В этом и состоит иллюзия и свобода от неё. Когда человек различает от кого на самом деле исходит то, что он чувствует, хочет, его мотивы и побуждения, его эмоции и причину всего его состояния, умонастроения и деятельности, тогда он не запутывается во всем этом, и тогда он свободен от иллюзии.

То есть как современный цивилизованный человек, видя самолет, знает что это самолет, и не принимает его за дракона, а садится в него и летит куда ему нужно. Он не запутывается.

Можно сказать, что поскольку как бодрствование так и сон держат нас в плену иллюзии, то мы пока еще нецивилизованные дикари.

Всё это различать можно научиться только во время медитации, в которой благодаря зеркальному спокойствию ума можно наблюдать реальность, и учиться её распознавать во всех её внешних и внутренних проявлениях.

Кто не делает этого, подобен дикому человеку в современном мире. Он всё видит и чувствует, но понять ничего не может и запутывается. Иногда он может использовать то, что видит, а иногда страдает от этого, не обладая знанием.  Иногда он склонен убежать и спрятаться в свой лес, где всё ему знакомо и понятно. Но таким образом он всё равно не может освободиться от иллюзии, даже считая понятный ему лес реальностью в которой предпочитает жить, а непонятный ему сон чем-то нереальным.

Чтобы освободиться от иллюзии сна и бодрствования, он должен пойти на границу сна и бодрствования, и наблюдать вот эти непонятные ему вещи одновременно, привыкая к ним и узнавая их природу и взаимосвязь.

Обычный же человек как во сне, так и наяву вместо реальности видит лишь рябь на воде своего беспокойного ума. И поскольку эта рябь по большей части не имеет отношения к реальности, подобно тому, как одна лишь форма волн на поверхности мало может сказать о форме дна, он запутывается как во снах, так и наяву, совершая неразумную деятельность, от которой сам же страдает.

Но если человек наблюдает не только волны, но одновременно наблюдает и дно и поверхность и солнце, облака и ветер, то он начинает понимать,  что в тех местах, где дно имеет существенный рельеф, там благодаря рельефу возникают большие волны, начинает узнавать погоду, время суток и движение солнца, всё глубже понимая причину волн от солнца, ветра, дна и берегов.

Теперь он уже понимает, что ветер не от того, что пальмы качаются, и не от волн, а наоборот. Он понимает, что всё от солнца, течений, рельефа дна и берега, и что волны – самое последнее, на что нужно смотреть.

Он наконец-то понимает, чтобы плыть в океане к намеченной цели недостаточно смотреть на одни только волны.
Вот только тогда он и может стать мореплавателем, и может научиться управлять своим кораблем и переплывать этот океан материальной жизни вопреки волнам, но при помощи океана, ветров, солнца, звезд.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Прочитал. Большое спасибо, хороший текст!
Вот очень правильная фраза:



> И точно так же, нужно еще научиться правильно видеть мир во время бодрствования.


На мой взгляд именно из этого начинается обучение тому, как правильно вести себя во сне и трактовать, толковать их (сны). Для начала нужно уметь растолковывать те события, которые происходят в "бодром" (т.е. грубом материальном) мире вокруг нас. И лишь затем, вследствие этого, со временем появится возможность понимать скрытый смысл и в снах.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для начала нужно уметь растолковывать те события, которые происходят в "бодром" (т.е. грубом материальном) мире вокруг нас. И лишь затем, вследствие этого, со временем появится возможность понимать скрытый смысл и в снах.


Но в реальном мире нет ни сна, ни бодрствования в нашем их понимании. Реальный мир проявляет себя как в нашем сне, так и в нашем бодрствовании одинаково, равноправно. Это лишь мы по своей иллюзии считаем эти проявления чем то различным. Отличие сна от бодрстования только в различном состоянии нашего тела. Именно благодаря различному состоянию тела реальность во сне проявляет себя по другому, чем реальность в бодрствовании. 

Это как вода. Если ей некуда течь, но её много, она может проявлять себя как озеро. Если появляется возможность течь, она течет, и превращается в реку. Ни река, ни озеро не являются водой, они лишь то состояние, та форма, которую вода может принять в определенных условиях. Под давлением этих условий. Потом эта же самая вода, когда дотечет до моря, примет форму моря и волн и глубин, даст прибежище другим живым существам в своей стихии, потом испарится под солнцем, и примет форму облаков и прольется дождем, убелит вершины гор снегом и льдом, который под лучами восходящего солнца, на глазах, превращается в бурную реку, вновь устремленную в океан.

Все эти разные состояния воды можно наблюдать как вместе, так и по отдельности, но если привязаться что именно какое-то одно из них более правильное или более первое, то эта привязанность станет иллюзией, а не истинным пониманием воды.

Когда мы наблюдаем ту или иную форму воды, то наблюдаем не воду, а то давление которое она испытывает на себе, чтобы принять это форму.
Фактически форма - это форма давления, а не форма воды.

Чтобы понять, что же такое вода, нужно убрать те препятствия, то давление, которое искажает её форму и свойства. Убрать берега, ветра, притяжения, количественное ограничение, грязь, плотины и т.д. Проявить ахимсу по отношению к воде. Дать ей волю. Тогда вода проявит свою истинную суть вместо той иллюзорной формы в которой она вынуждена была находиться под водействием таких ограничений как сон или бодрствование, которые накладывает на реальность наше тело.

Кроме воды, есть также другие из 5 элементов и еще много чего, заточенного в тюрьмах наших тел и снаружи. Их точно также можно очистить, и дать им полную волю, чтобы они смогли проявить свое истинное лицо.

Если мы не будем привязаны к тем или иным их формам, к тому благу, которое хотим потреблять от них, а выпустим их на ИХ волю, не ради своего, а ради ИХ блага, то они не останутся перед нами в долгу, и тогда нас ждет много интересного.

Успокоенное и освобожденное таким образом мироздание, находящееся в естественном необусловленном состоянии уже само по себе составляет
большую часть реальности, и наполняет сердце того, кто смотрит на такой мир, в какой-то степени истинным знанием.

Однако в этом знании не будет главного. Знания о хозяевах ветров и повелителях морей, о фрегатах и их капитанах, знания о далеких островах и прекрасных жителей этих мест и о том счастьи и том смысле, который составляет их жизнь и т.д. Знания полноты жизни.

Для полноты жизни одной лишь свободы некоторых из её жителей недостаточно. Она необходима, но недостаточна. Однако по этому поводу не нужно беспокоиться. Дадим свободу хоть кому-то. Освобожденные, они помогут нам освободить остальных. 

Если моря перестанут быть забетонированы и канализированы, реки перекрыты плотинами и превращены в водопровод, если воздух перестанет быть кондиционирован, вентилирован и ароматизирован, если огонь перестанет быть электрифицирован, а получит чистое топливо и воздух, если земля из битума и асфальта превратится в плодородную пахучую почву, если коров освободить от доильных аппаратов, душных загонов, прививок и комбикорма, и выпустить на сочные настоящие луга, если дать им ласку, заботу, и защиту им и их молоку, имеющему свое предназначение и желание, так совместными усилиями смогут быть освобождены все участники жизни, и за полнотой жизни не нужно будет далеко ходить. Нежный звук её колокольчиков на браслетах её ног, будучи теперь выпущен на волю, сам сможет теперь напомнить о себе. И пресловутое знание реальности будет всего лишь естественным, но довольно скучным побочным эффектом в этом процессе полноты жизни.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

В нашем мире и обществе процветает культ деятельности, и даже преданные относятся ко сну свысока, пренебрежительно, как к чему-то досадному, тамагунному, якобы мешающему служению, тем самым демонстрируя свое невежество. Мы спешим избавиться от оков сна и поскорей занять свое место белки в колесе бодрой деятельности. Вот и пост Вячеслава говорит об этом. Вначале, мол, разберемся с деятельностью, а там всё остальное. А между тем многие и многие насущные и важнейшие вопросы нашей жизни решаются именно во сне. Просто по своей тьме мы этого не можем понять, и что хуже всего, игнорируем, упускаем эти реальные возможности деятельности, которые настолько важны и могуществены, что даже не имеют альтернативы.

Проще говоря, некоторые вопросы нашей жизни, очень многие, можно и нужно решать во сне. И больше их нигде нельзя решить. Поэтому правильнее относиться ко сну, как к важному и незаменимому роду деятельности, а не как к досадной тамагуне, которой можно пренебречь. Сон это не просто картинки или отключка. Это именно деятельность. Причем это деятельность, которая несмотря на то, что производится в тамагуне, несет только благо. В отличие от той деятельности, которая якобы совершается в бодрой страсти и благости, но так часто своими результатами погружает в тамас весь мир.

Если бы мы могли не спать, мы бы не спали. И хорошо что нас в этом вопросе не спрашивают, и поэтому хотя бы часть жизни
мы проводим делая только благо.
Если мы хотим понять что-то о реальной деятельности, мы не имеем права пренебрегать этим аспектом деятельности.
Мы можем учиться у сна тому благу, которое в нем совершается, и совершать это благо в бодрствовании.
Если бы мы и в бодрствовании делали только благо, как это делаем во сне, то мир давно был бы раем.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

По поводу реального мира. Да, примерно это я и имел в виду. В смысле, что то, что мы называем "бодрствованием" - это деятельность грубого (физиологического) тела, а сон - деятельность тонкого (невидимого физиологическому глазу) тела, тела ума. Но сама деятельность во сне, конечно же, не прекращается - она просто утончается. 




> Мы спешим избавиться от оков сна и поскорей занять свое место белки в колесе бодрой деятельности. Вот и пост Вячеслава говорит об этом.


А вот тут Вы меня несколько неправильно поняли. Я вовсе не против сна, наоборот - в этом состоянии человек часто может действовать еще более свободно и эффективно, нежели в грубом материальном мире. Но дело в том, что на данный момент (не имея достаточных для того духовных сил и опыта) во сне я не могу контролировать свое поведение даже так, как во время физиологического бодрствования. Т.е. во время сна мой разум отключается - и я превращаюсь в практически безвольное создание, которым в этом сне может руководить любой, кто научился свой разум во время сна сохранять. 

Так что меня именно этот момент не устраивает - что я не могу пока в достаточной степени владеть собой во время сна, а никак не само его (сна) состояние, как таковое.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> А вот тут Вы меня несколько неправильно поняли. Я вовсе не против сна, наоборот - в этом состоянии человек часто может действовать еще более свободно и эффективно, нежели в грубом материальном мире. Но дело в том, что на данный момент (не имея достаточных для того духовных сил и опыта) во сне я не могу контролировать свое поведение даже так, как во время физиологического бодрствования. Т.е. во время сна мой разум отключается - и я превращаюсь в практически безвольное создание, которым в этом сне может руководить любой, кто научился свой разум во время сна сохранять. 
> 
> Так что меня именно этот момент не устраивает - что я не могу пока в достаточной степени владеть собой во время сна, а никак не само его (сна) состояние, как таковое.


Ну я не то что вас критиковал, что вы мол против, а просто есть такая тенденция общая, пренебрежительного отношения ко сну. И ваши слова её косвенно подтверждают, что мол вначале вот шашкой порубаем, а там уже от праведных трудов отдохнем. На самом деле всё ровно наоборот. Грех совершается во время бодрствования, а во сне мы от него частично очищаемся. Поэтому если что и достойно пренебрежения, так это то, что мы называем деятельностью в состоянии бодрствования в теперешнем сознании, а за что и нужно благодарить Бога, за то, что несмотря на нашу глупую деятельность, он дал нам также возможность очиститься во сне, лишив нас на время сна этой страсти к деятельности.

Поэтому во сне не нужно контролировать поведение. Мы всё привыкли контролировать. Но наш контроль не совершенен, поэтому
во время бодрствования мы грешим, а во сне нет, наоборот, мы делаем благо и освобождаемся от части греха. Поэтому после сна мы чувствуем себя лучше. Потому что наш неумелый контроль чуть чуть попридержали, и вместо нас контроль берет кто-то другой, более разумный, сверхдуша или полубоги, не знаю, не встречал в шастрах. 

Нам не нужно учиться тот неумелый контроль который во время бодрствования перенести в сон, как вы говорите, так мы вообще всё разрушим своей деятельностью. А нам бы научиться той умелой деятельности, которая во сне де-факто существует, и научившись, перенести это умение и разум в состояние бодрствования.

Мы обычно помним только фрагменты сна, какие-то отдельные его фазы. Но если мы понаблюдаем весь сон, в разных фазах, то многое поймем. Вот этому стоит поучиться. Это гораздо ценнее, чем учиться свою греховную деятельность и контроль переместить еще и в целительный и спасительный сон.

Мы не имеем доступа в сон именно потому, что наше умение действовать несовершенно и греховно, не соответствует чистой деятельности, которая очищает и восстанавливает тело во сне. И по мере очищения нашей деятельности, мы получим доступ в деятельность во сне ровно в той мере, насколько наша деятельность будет очищена. Вот это и называется победой над сном. В какой-то степени это выражение неудачное. Не нужно никого там побеждать. Ну мы деятели, от этого такое выражение. Очистив свою деятельность, мы будем действовать во сне также как и наяву. Но не так как сейчас действуем наяву.

Сейчас деятельность во сне и наяву в корне различна. Наяву мы делаем свои глупости, считая что у нас однако есть разум, а во сне мы от этих глупостей очищаемся, и наша судьба от них очищается, но при этом мы сожалеем, что наш разум у нас отняли во время сна. Из этого примера видно, что наш разум не столь уж разумен, и на нашей стадии скорее наоборот, иногда лучше бы ему спать, чем потом разгребать результаты его деятельности. 

Но когда мы научимся действовать чисто, то мы перестанем делать глупости наяву, а станем поступать разумно, и в то же время по этой же причине, разуму уже не нужно будет засыпать во сне, то есть получим контроль над деятельностью во сне, раз уж наша деятельность теперь чиста. В этом смысле исчезнет разница между сном и бодрствованием.

И то, что даже наша судьба очищается во сне, означает что никак нельзя себе позволить в нашем состоянии относиться ко сну пренебрежительно, каковая тенденция имеется. Если мы сами не умеем, нужно хотя бы отдать сну должное, пусть он сделает то, что мы не умеем.

Учиться той деятельности, которая во сне можно как вы догадываетесь на границе сна и бодрствования. Наблюдая одновременно то, что происходит во сне, и как грубо это попирается во время бодрствования, можно открыть для себя много нового, о том, какие мы на самом деле деятели и контролеры, и как на самом деле нужно бы поступать.

И это умение очень помогает в воспевании, поскольку воспеваем мы точно так же как и действуем, попирая и контролируя то, что могло бы иначе стать действительно святым именем.

Получается так, что когда появится возможность контролировать деятельность во время сна, то уже и сна нет, а когда появится возможность действовать разумно во время бодрствования, то уже и бодрствования нет. Если мы умеем действовать чисто, то мы не нуждаемся в искусственных состояниях сна и бодрствования, и тогда эти состояния исчезают.

----------


## Амира

Во сне обычно ум нельзя контролировать и он блуждает рисуя разные причудливые картины, которые называют снами. Но интересно то что когда ум достигает состояния самадхи - постоянного непрерывного памятования о Кришне, то это состояние не прерывается даже во сне, т.е. получается ум становится контролируемым. Как раз получается что-то подобное состоянию на границе сна и бодрствования.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

ЕвгенийК, я ни коим образом не отношусь ко сну пренебрежительно, и не буду. У меня с ним все в порядке, могу еще с Вами поделиться. Хотите?  :mig:  (Не советую, если что  :smilies: )




> Поэтому во сне не нужно контролировать поведение. Мы всё привыкли контролировать.


Нет, простите, мне такое не подходит. Я могу подчиняться кому-либо только добровольно - и только после многих лет плотного (в частности физического) общения  :smilies:  В своей жизни я пока очень мало чего/кого контролировал - значит пора начинать. (И начал хотя бы с собственного ума.)




> Но наш контроль не совершенен, поэтому





> Потому что наш неумелый контроль чуть чуть попридержали, и вместо нас контроль берет кто-то другой...


Так и контроль тех, кто лезет в Ваш ум без спроса (либо хитростью) тоже может быть не совершенен. Это вообще функция только духовного учителя, которого никогда не принимают против воли (и даже хитростью - тоже). Повторюсь, что до недавних пор я жил как машинка на пульте - вообще, практически, ничего не контролировал. Исправляюсь  :mig: 




> ...на нашей стадии скорее наоборот, иногда лучше бы ему спать, чем потом разгребать результаты его деятельности.


Простите, но мне такое не подходит. И это в действительности лень, то о чем Вы пишете. Если Вам неудобно и неприятно "разгребать" результаты, то может оказаться, что это просто не Ваша природа. И что Вы чувствуете себя не комфортно в такой роли. Например, если одному человеку дать вилы и заставить его разгребать гору навоза, то он не будет чувствовать себя комфортно - он будет не на своем месте. А кому-то наоборот - ему это проще сделать. Вот тот, кому это проще, должен не лениться это делать. А тот, кому проще выдавать вилы на руки, не должен лениться делать свое. И так далее. Тогда наступит мир и благоденствие, и буржуи никогда не смогут нас одолеть  :mig:  




> ...более разумный, сверхдуша или полубоги, не знаю, не встречал в шастрах.


Необязательно. Это может быть такой же человек, как и Вы, просто научившийся контролировать свое поведение во сне. Совсем необязательно, что разум его будет более совершенен за Ваш (на практике нередко случается обратное). Зачастую это просто бОльшие возможности в совокупности с бОльшим (и большИм) самомнением. Позицию наслаждающегося я уже победил, но позицию контролирующего - пока нет. Просто из грубо-контролирующего стал тонко-контролирующим.

Прабху - скажем, если у Вас испортится выключатель электрического света, то в шастрах (в смысле в чистых духовных и благостных писаниях вроде Бхагаватам) Вы тоже не найдете как его чинить. Нужно будет либо вызывать электрика, либо же (если Вы достаточно не глупый и практичный человек) взять "шастру" по электротехнике, почитать ее, и починить прибор самостоятельно. Нужно быть практичным, я лишь к этому... По тому же, что обсудили выше - простите, но мне такое не подходит  :smilies:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Но интересно то что когда ум достигает состояния самадхи...


Эх, матаджи, рано еще, рано... И мне рано, и Вам рано. И Евгению прабху рано. Через лет 50 давайте, где-то, хорошо?  :biggrin1:   :mig:

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Если возникает обида, то почти гарантия, что речь идет о тонкой форме ложного эго. Я был слишком высокого мнения о результатах своей деятельности, а вместо похвалы получил "разбор полета". Примерно это же я чувствовал на этом форуме в прошлом году, когда матаджи назвали меня "начинающим проповедником" (что, фактически, являлось для меня скорее комплиментом, ибо мне и до такой квалификации еще неблизко  :sorry: ) А я обиделся. Как это тогда можно назвать? Именно так.

Силой мил не будешь, Прабху, это еще не любовь  :smilies:

----------


## Амира

> Через лет 50 давайте, где-то, хорошо?


 Почему вы сразу так себя ограничили? 50 лет и то даже с сомнениями.

 Просто не нужно принимать преданное служение как материальную деятельность. 

 Почему вы ограничили Кришну? Вы думаете что Он не способен изменить вас даже за 50 лет? Ему просто таланта не хватит и качеств изменить ваше каменное сердце? 

 Или вы надеетесь только на себя и свои способности?
Если только на себя, тогда вы маленький срок определили. Бороться с самим собой можно не то что 50 лет, а и 50 жизней и безрезультатно. 

 Господь Кришна, Господь Чайтанья, Нарада да и очень много других великих преданных могли сделать из преступника чистого преданного в одно мгновение.

 Ладно, даже в христианстве есть такой пример:

 "Вели с Ним на смерть и двух злодеев. И когда пришли на место, называемое Лобное, там распяли Его и злодеев, одного по правую, а другого по левую сторону…
Один из повешенных злодеев злословил Его и говорил: «если Ты Христос, спаси Себя и нас».
Другой же, напротив, унимал его и говорил: «или ты не боишься Бога, когда и сам осужден на то же? и мы осуждены справедливо, потому что достойное по делам нашим приняли, а Он ничего худого не сделал». И сказал Иисусу: помяни меня, Господи, когда приидешь в Царствие Твое! И сказал ему Иисус: истинно говорю тебе, ныне же будешь со Мною в раю".
                                                                                                     (Лк. 23:32-43)

 Вы поймите, что всё начинается с веры. Нет веры – нет результата.

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.62 — «Шраддха — это твердая, глубокая убежденность в том, что трансцендентное любовное преданное служение Кришне уже включает в себя всю остальную деятельность. Такая вера необходима для того, чтобы человек мог преданно служить Господу».

ЧЧ Мадхья 22.64 — «Преданный, обладающий верой, — подходящий кандидат на то, чтобы с любовью служить Господу. Преданного относят к высшей, средней или низшей категории в зависимости от глубины его веры».

 Определить срок достижения совершенства невозможно для кого бы то ни было. Еще не нужно забывать что: 


“В этой связи Шрила Рупа Госвами предлагает классифицировать людей, способных принять сознание Кришны, то есть преданное служение, по их наклонностям. Он говорит, что преданное служение в этой жизни - это продолжение процесса преданного служения, начатого в одной из предыдущих жизней. Тот, кто раньше никак не был связан с преданным служением, не может встать на этот путь. Предположим, в этой жизни я практикую преданное служение и достигаю определенного уровня. Даже если я не достигну полного совершенства, все, чего я достиг, останется со мной. В следующей жизни я начну служение с того уровня, до которого дошел в этой. Таким образом, преданное служение - это непрерывный процесс. Но даже если человек раньше не имел никакого отношения к преданному служению, если он по чистой случайности проявит интерес к наставлениям чистого преданного, он тоже может встать на этот путь и прогрессировать в преданном служении. Однако в любом случае, людям, имеющую врожденную склонность к изучению таких книг, как «Бхагавад-гита» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», преданное служение дается легче, чем тем, кто привык к умозрительному философствованию и логическим умозаключениям.”

                                                                                                       Нектар преданности

 Вот почему вайшнавский этикет предписывает с почтением относится ко всем преданным даже неофитам и выражать им почтение пусть даже мысленно. И оскорбление вайшнава считается самым тяжким грехом, причём тяжесть его не зависит от уровня преданного.

 Подводя итог можно сказать, что кто-то может за год достичь совершенства, кто-то за 50 лет, а кто-то за 50 жизней. 
Поэтому не стоит заранее определять сроки свои, а тем более чужие.

 Преданное служение – это не материальная деятельность и не нужно его так сразу ограничивать материальными рамками. В духовной деятельности свои законы и правила. Хотя господин этих законов ничем не связан и никому ничего не должен. К тому же всемогущ  и всепривлекающ…

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"...на нашей стадии скорее наоборот, _иногда_ лучше бы ему спать, чем потом разгребать результаты его деятельности."




> Простите, но мне такое не подходит. И это в действительности лень, то о чем Вы пишете. Если Вам неудобно и неприятно "разгребать" результаты, то может оказаться, что это просто не Ваша природа. И что Вы чувствуете себя не комфортно в такой роли. Например, если одному человеку дать вилы и заставить его разгребать гору навоза, то он не будет чувствовать себя комфортно - он будет не на своем месте. А кому-то наоборот - ему это проще сделать. Вот тот, кому это проще, должен не лениться это делать. А тот, кому проще выдавать вилы на руки, не должен лениться делать свое. И так далее. Тогда наступит мир и благоденствие, и буржуи никогда не смогут нас одолеть


Наверное здесь вышло какое-то недоразумение, иначе по этой логике лучше вначале делать "большое тихоокеанское мусорное пятно", а потом брать вилы и его вычищать? И кто так не делает, тот лентяй? 

Вы говорите, что молодец тот, кто убирает, бесспорно, но разве его не превосходит тот, кто не мусорит?

Говорят ведь, что чисто не там где убирают, а там где не сорят.




> Нет, простите, мне такое не подходит. Я могу подчиняться кому-либо только добровольно


Тут тоже какое-то недоразумение. Вначале вы пишете, что со сном у вас в порядке, а потом что вам не подходит терять контроль во сне.
Но ведь вы его теряете, даже если вам это не подходит. Разве нет? Разве вы не пользуетесь результатами сна, даже потеряв контроль? Логично тогда было бы сказать, что вы и результаты не хотите брать. Но вы пользуетесь.
И потом, когда сон сделал свое дело, контроль же вам возвращают. Разве только ради того, чтобы иметь возможноть дальше мусорить?




> ...Это может быть такой же человек, как и Вы, просто научившийся контролировать свое поведение во сне. Совсем необязательно, что разум его будет более совершенен


Вы что же, думаете, что когда спите, то ваше тело контролирует не сверхдуша и полубоги, а какой-то другой человек? По моему вы ему льстите. Что-то такое у Булгакова было про контроль человеков. "- Сам человек и управляет, - поспешил сердито ответить Бездомный"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Во сне обычно ум нельзя контролировать и он блуждает рисуя разные причудливые картины, которые называют снами. Но интересно то что когда ум достигает состояния самадхи - постоянного непрерывного памятования о Кришне, то это состояние не прерывается даже во сне, т.е. получается ум становится контролируемым. Как раз получается что-то подобное состоянию на границе сна и бодрствования.


Он не блуждает, он реагирует на ту деятельность что происходит в теле. Реагирует тем опытом, что имеет. Видит грузовик и кажется ему что это медведь, т.к. медведя он видел, а грузовика нет. Ум без пищи не будет просто блуждать. Ему нужна пища. Поэтому он привязывается то к одному, то к другому. Он пытается достичь удовлетворения через ту или иную пищу. И там где у него это получается, он запоминает и пользуется. И эти результаты наблюдает сверху разум и делает свои выводы. Поощряет ум на дальнейшее развитие поиска удовлетворения в том или ином направлении или не поощряет. И если разум слаб, а искушение сильно, то ум может поднять бунт и свергнуть разум. Такая битва сейчас не редкость. Хочется, и знаешь что нельзя, а делаешь. Ум победитель.

Поэтому пока разум слаб, слишком сильные искушения лучше отодвинуть в сторону. Отодвинуть 4 принципа.

Поскольку деятельность ума не просто блуждающая, а привязана к деятельности в теле, то сны можно толковать. Иначе это был бы полный бред. Как вот даже если это медведь, то понятно, что что то большое и грозное. То есть определенная связь с реальностью есть, ум подыскивает образы, чтобы создалось некое подобие. И чтобы истолковать, надо больше обращать внимание не на конкретную форму, а на общую форму и на те чувства, что она вызывает, поскольку на самом деле наоборот, форма вызвана чувствами, возникающими во сне. Но мы думаем, что чувства вызваны формой. 

Поэтому снится будильник раньше чем он прозвенит. Но на самом деле он вначале звенит, и только после этого снится. Такая ошибка возникает от того, что мы воспринимаем от ума раньше чем от ушей, поскольку слух вторичен по отношению к уму. Вначале получает слух, потом от слуха получает ум, а потом мы видим умом то, что получил ум (сон про будильник), и лишь потом слышим его.

Это же самое насчет будильника заблуждение проявляется в медитации. Во время её происходит какая-то деятельность, и эта деятельность вызывает чувства в теле,а значит и в уме. Ум тут же подгоняет образ из имеющейся картотеки, и если этот образ человек посчитает неприемлемым, то может  даже прекратить медитацию.

Но ведь образ может быть неприемлемым просто потому, что картотека ума привыкла работать с внешним миром. А во время медитации ум
пытается эту же картотеку использовать и для тех чувств, что возникают не от внешнего мира, а от медитации.

Например если какие-то энергии зашевеляться в районе нижних энергетических центров, то ум подгонит эротическую картинку, и человек может подумать, брр, бесы, грязный ум и т.д. Если человек ощущает движения около сердца, любовь, то ум может подогнать картинку из земной любви. Любви к какому-то реальному человеку, которая вызывала такие же движения энергии в сердце. Человек может подумать, о, во мне проснулась старая любовь к мадам Н. И может бросить медитацию и побежать звонить мадам Н.

Ум тут не виноват. Ум подбирает картинки из тех что имеет. А имеет он только внешний опыт. Если какие то энергии поднимутся выше, то они уже вызовут другие эмоции, равных которым уже нет в картотеке ума, и вот тогда, когда человек столкнется с тем, с чем раньше не сталкивался, то человек привывший к однобокой внешней картине образов ума, с трудом, но осознает, что до этого всё были лишь картинки, ассоциации ума.. Это в том случае, если он не бросил медитацию на этом этапе, и не побежал за образами ума. За иллюзией. Вот когда модно наблюдать наяву иллюзию. Деятельность внутри, а картинки те же, что снаружи. Когда ум встретит что-то совсем новое внутри человека и не найдет ему аналога в своей картотеке, он занесет это в чувство в свою картотеку, и оно уже будет ассоциироваться с медитацией, с местом, с четками, с мантрой и т.д. И тогда, в следующий раз, когда человек садится в медитацию, ум уже будет ему подставлять те чувства, что он помнит по своей картотеке в связи с медитацией. Человек уже предвкушает таким образом.

То есть нужно понять роль ума. Он вторичен по отношению к реальным энергиям изнутри и снаружи. Он их не придумывает, а лишь комментирует образами. Он наблюдатель и регистратор. Он может проводить поиск, добиваться цели, его цель обычно проста - наслаждение и удовлетворение. Штрихи к счастью. Животное сознание представлено почти исключительно умом. Сон - это то, как видят мир животные. Никакого контроля над собой. 

Если ум достиг успеха в той или иной деятельности, то отчет ляжет на стол разуму, который знает всё чего достиг ум, и делает свои выводы о том, где и как дальше искать счастья. Разум мыслит более высокими категориями. Чтобы эта схема развития работала, разум должен быть царем, а не ум.

Если же царем стал ум, что очень часто в наше время, то он, не будучи руководим разумом, имеет узкий горизонт, и действует накатанными методами вплоть до разрушения тела. Чай, кофе, конфеты, сигареты и т.д. Поэтому Прабхупада и говорит, что такие люди не лучше животных. Они и есть животные, т.к. животное сознание - это сознание ума.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> постоянного непрерывного памятования о Кришне, то это состояние не прерывается даже во сне, т.е. получается ум становится контролируемым. Как раз получается что-то подобное состоянию на границе сна и бодрствования.


Разум его контролирует. Если он не низвергнут. " ум выше чувств, разум выше ума, а над разумом стоит она [душа]"
Просто во сне разум спит, а ум продолжает действовать. Но если ум во сне соприкасается с трансцендентным, то разум пробуждается даже от сна, чтобы помочь уму не упустить это служение. 

Если есть сон, то нет постоянного помятования, а если есть постоянное помятование, то нет сна.

Могут какие-то волны во сне достигать трансцендентного уровня, разум тут же пробуждается, но это означает что и сон исчезает. Человек сознательно медитирует. Потом может вновь заснуть. Так же происходит и утром, солнце, поднимаясь, возвышает энергии, они могут достигать трансцендентого, и от этого разум просыпается, получается такой утренний переход из сна сразу в медитацию.

----------


## Амира

Трудна, длинна дорога в дом,
      в котором мы Любовь найдём.
Пожертвуй жизнью, - в этот дом
      Нельзя прийти иным путем!

                ***

Уставов мёртвых проповедник,
    идёт в объятья смерти мир.
Любви бессмертной собеседник,
  из чаши жизни пьёт Кабир. 


                ***

Сей мир – непрочный домик из бумаги,
   застряли в нём жильцы – слепцы-бедняги,
Здесь и Кабир, но он, стремясь ко благу,
   сумеет выйти, разорвав бумагу.

                ***

Мир – ледяной дворец, он красотою манит,
Но солнышко взойдёт  - и он водою станет!

                ***

“Моё” и “я” – беда. Их уничтожь скорее:
 “Моё” – цепь на ногах, а  “я” – петля на шее.

                ***

Ты один, Ты один у того,
    у кого – никого, никого,
Но всего, но всего господин,
   у кого – Ты один, Ты один. 


                ***

Ничем я не владею: всё что есть,
    Твоим, а не моим должны мы счесть,
Так разве мне дарить Тебе дано
    то, что Твоим является давно?

                ***

Как сын любимый за родным отцом,
    душа стремится за своим творцом.
Но, сунув сыну сласти зла, обмана,
    отец от сына спрятался нежданно.
Увидел сын, что нет к отцу путей, 
    пока рука полна таких сластей, - 
И выбросил, отверг их, как заразу,
    и своего отца нашел он сразу.

                ***

Не спи подруга, - дорого заплатишь!
День вспыхнул. Неужель его утратишь?
Проснувшимся  -  алмазы без числа...
Всё потеряла ты, пока спала!
Твой друг умён, ты ложа с ним не делишь,
Ему постель ты, глупая, не стелишь.
Так друга не узнаешь никогда.
Опомнись, дурочка, ты молода!
Проснись, проснись и убедись воочью:
Любимый твой проснулся, видно, ночью,
Свою постель покинул на заре,
И пусто в доме, пусто на дворе …
Сказал Кабир: «Лишь тот от сна воспрянет,
Кого оружье слова с сердце ранит».


*Кабир*

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Амира - нет, не думал ограничивать  :smilies:  Указанный термин просто навскидку, плюс нужно воспринимать это с юмором  :smilies:  Конечно же, Господь Гауранга не ограничен никакими временными рамками, и может все.

Евгений:



> Например если какие-то энергии зашевелятся в районе нижних энергетических центров, то ум подгонит эротическую картинку, и человек может подумать, брр, бесы, грязный ум и т.д. Если человек ощущает движения около сердца, любовь, то ум может подогнать картинку из земной любви. Любви к какому-то реальному человеку, которая вызывала такие же движения энергии в сердце. Человек может подумать, о, во мне проснулась старая любовь к мадам Н. И может бросить медитацию и побежать звонить мадам Н.


Прабху, чувствовать тонкое вожделение (именно так называется материальная любовь) в области груди - это свойственно больше женскому телу и уму. Мужчине более свойственно чувствовать вожделение в чакрах нижних, как Вы правильно упомянули. Как во сне, так и наяву. Это никакие не бесы и не материальный ум, а грязны эти желания ровно настолько, насколько женское вожделение. Просто они у него более грубые, а у нее - более тонкие. Женщина хочет наслаждаться тонко, а мужчина - грубо. Конечно, это все очень в общем, и развивать тему подобных снов я больше не буду.

Про Ваш пример. Что или кто мешает довести свою медитацию до конца, а лишь затем позвонить к мадам Н.? Как говорится, сделай дело - гуляй смело  :smilies:  Нужно трезво признаться себе в слабости своего разума, а потому быть практичным. Более того, встретившись с мадам Н. со временем Вы можете медитировать и вместе с ней  :smilies: 

Благодарю за ваши столь обстоятельные ответы.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Прабху, чувствовать тонкое вожделение (именно так называется материальная любовь) в области груди - это свойственно больше женскому телу и уму. Мужчине более свойственно чувствовать вожделение в чакрах нижних, как Вы правильно упомянули. Как во сне, так и наяву. Это никакие не бесы и не материальный ум, а грязны эти желания ровно настолько, насколько женское вожделение. Просто они у него более грубые, а у нее - более тонкие. Женщина хочет наслаждаться тонко, а мужчина - грубо. Конечно, это все очень в общем, и развивать тему подобных снов я больше не буду.


Ну, прабху, такое явное пренебрежение к материальной любви. Вы не любили, значит по настоящему. По вашему поэты, там рыцари,  и все, которых вдохновляла любовь, все женщины?




> Про Ваш пример. Что или кто мешает довести свою медитацию до конца, а лишь затем позвонить к мадам Н.?


Иллюзия мешает. Ум отождествляет чувство и образ. И поэтому кажется что чувство не от медитации, а от того, что вспомнил мадам Н. Точно так и с нижними центрами, возникает вожделение, и поскольку ум туда лепит свою картинку, то кажется чувство не от медитации, а от того, что возникают мысли о сексе. Если эту картинку ума перетерпеть и продолжать медитацию, то та же самая энергия, поднявшись выше, вызовет уже другую картинку, поскольку на более высоких чакрах чувства другие. Но энергия та же самая. Вначале чувства, а потом картинка. И мы запутываемся вот в этом. Нам кажется, что чувства от картинки, а на самом деле, картинка от чувств.

Думая так, мы пытаемся решать вопрос через картинку. И это лишь усиливает иллюзию, т.к. возникает привязанность-отождествление (чувство-картинка-удовлетворение).

На самых верхних чакрах та же самая энергия, которая внизу вызывала сексуальные желания, наверху уже кажется чем-то божественным. Про сексуальные желания, если она дойдет туда, уже речи нет. Таким образом побеждается вожделение. И таким образом энергии, движущиеся в теле, держат нас в иллюзии, если мы не понимаем чего они хотят по настоящему, а удовлетворяем их по месту возникновения.

Все их нужно довести до Господа, и тогда привязанность возникнет к нему, а не к тем картинкам, которые возникают на полпути к нему. 

Это подобно тому, как если плывешь по речке в море, смотришь по сторонам, на красивые привлекательные берега, и можешь даже забыть, что собирался вообще-то доплыть до моря, а вместо этого выходишь на соблазнительном берегу за очередным поворотом, и там проходит уже вся жизнь в этих привязанностях. Вот мы все и живем каждый на каком-то таком вот берегу, забыв, что нужно бы доплыть до моря.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нужно трезво признаться себе в слабости своего разума, а потому быть практичным. Более того, встретившись с мадам Н. со временем Вы можете медитировать и вместе с ней


Практичность понятие растяжимое. Уму практично проживать жизнь на берегу реки в привязанностях и их удовлетворении, а разуму практично доплыть до океана, несмотря на цветастые картинки по берегам, о которых постоянно докладывает ему ум.

Поэтому я не понял вашей мысли. Признаться в слабости разума чтобы что? Чтобы сдать его на съедение уму, и отбросив тяжелую затею по океан, погрузиться по уши в майю как это делают животные? Или чтобы признав слабость, несмотря на признание желания сойти на цветастый берег, но зная теперь уже, что это иллюзия, майя, всё таки продолжать трудный путь к океану, и тем самым укрепить разум?

----------


## Амира

> Все их нужно довести до Господа, и тогда привязанность возникнет к нему, а не к тем картинкам, которые возникают на полпути к нему.


*Появились Радха и Лалита.*

*Радха*: Лалита, какой удивительный вечер! 
Он пробуждает во Мне чувство неизъяснимого счастья! А в тебе?

*Лалита*: Да, вечер просто чудесный!

*Кундалата*: Лалита, взгляни на этот благоухающий лотос,
он  подобен  улыбающемуся  взгляду  этого  вечера.  Вот  бы
предложить его Кришне!

*Радха*  (с  мурашками,  побежавшими  по  телу  от  экстаза):
Лалита,  что  это  за  слово  «Кришна»?  От  этого  слова  Меня
бросает в жар и опьяняет каким-то странным блаженством.

*Кундалата*:  Подруга,  такова  природа  этого  имени.
Сколько  его  ни  пробуешь,  всегда  ощущаешь  всё  новый  и
новый незабываемый вкус.

*Лалита*: Кундалата, дело не только в природе самого этого
имени, но и в бездонной любви того, кто его слышит.

*Радха*: Лалита, что ты ещё можешь сказать об этом?

*Лалита*:  Да  здравствует  принц  Враджа,  сияние  которого
заставляет  устыдиться  грозовую  тучу!  Музыкальные
переливы  Его  волшебной  флейты  ослабляют  пояса
целомудреннейших и верных жён пастухов.

*Радха*  (сквозь  слёзы):  Кундалата,  Мои  уши  очень
удачливы, но глаза... Почему Я никогда не видела Его?

*Кундалата*:  Милая  Радхика,  завтра  вечером  Вишакха
познакомит Тебя с Ним.

*Появляется Кришна.*

*Кришна*:  Сладостный  звон  браслетов  Лалиты,  словно
птичьи  трели,  завлекает  Мой  ум  в  эту  бамбуковую  рощу.
(Прислушивается  и  мурашки  пробегают  по  Его  коже).  
А нежное  пение  ножных  колокольчиков  Радхики,  заставляющее
смолкнуть  охваченных  любовной  страстью  птиц  сараса,
наполняет Моё сердце сладостью.

*Радха*  (потрясённая):  О  Лалита,  что  это  за  удивительная
Личность  стоит  перед  нами?  Похоже,  Он  острыми  резцами
Своих  любовных  взглядов  с  легкостью  раскалывает  твёрдые
глыбы  верности  женщин  своим  мужьям.  А  сиянием  тела  Он
превосходит  лучезарные  сапфиры,  создавая  при  этом
укромные места встреч для Свои игр. Кто же это?

*Лалита*: Ах, это повелитель Твоей жизни.

*Радха* (сходя с  ума  от  любви):  Что  это?  Нектарная  луна,
под  которой  лотосы  гопи  распускаются  от  счастья?  Или  это
ликующий праздник юности, пришедший в Гокулу? А может
это  цветочный  сад,  приводящий  в  трепет  кукушку  Моего
сердца?  О  Лалита,  эта  Личность  забрызгивает  Мои  глаза
волнами нектара.

*Кришна*  (удивлённо):  Что  за  чудное  волшебство!  Меня
окутывают  волны  сладости,  и  они  же  одновременно
пробуждают в Моём сердце острую жажду! Кажется, Я понял,
это  —  озеро  восторженного  блаженства,  которое  вышло  из
берегов,  с  потоками  обаятельных  взглядов!  (Смотрит  на
Радху).  Действительно  ли  это  озеро?  Похоже  на  то!
Поднявшиеся  волоски  —  мох  в  этом  озере.  Две  птицы
чакравака, плавающие в нём — это пышные груди. Лицо, кисти
и  стопы  —  пять  лотосов,  руки  —  изящные  стебли,  глаза  —
подвижные  рыбки  сапхари,  а  чистая  любовь  —  кристальная вода этого дивного озера.

*Радха*: Ах! Не знаю, отчего голова идёт кругом... Дай Мне
опереться на твою руку.

*Лалита*:  Дорогая,  держись.  (Кладёт  руку  Радхи  себе  на
плечо).

*Кришна*  (подошёл  поближе):  Радха,  увидев  Твоё  лицо,
смутившаяся  луна  вошла  в  лес  спутанных  волос  Шивы  и
непрерывно  плещется  в  волнах  небесной  Ганги,  чтобы  стать
похожей  на  Твоё  сверкающее  лицо;  от  долгого  поста  она  вся
исхудала и осунулась.

*Радха* (взглянув искоса на Лалиту): Лалита, защити Меня!

*Кришна*:  Когда  меркнет  Твой  взгляд  —  меркну  и  Я,  а
когда  он  расцветает  —  вместе  с  ним  расцветаю  и  Я.
Я полностью  во  власти  Твоих  лотосных  очей,  украдкой
бросающих взгляды.

*Радха*  (взволнованно):  Кундалата,  этот  бриллиант  среди
мужчин  ослепляет  Меня  в  присутствии  старших  и
родственников. Сделай что-нибудь, не то Он спалит Меня.

*Неожиданно появляется Джатила.*

*Джатила*:  Ах  Ты,  скверный  гуляка,  сбивающий  девушек
Гокулы  с  праведного  пути!  Только  юная  жена  моего
безгрешного  сына  не  попалась  в  Твои  цепкие  лапы!  Не
слышать бы даже имени Твоего! (Уводит с собой Радху и двух
других девушек).

*Кришна* (огорчённо): Мою возлюбленную увели. Ну что ж, 
надо пойти посмотреть коров. 

*Рупа Госвами «Шри Видагдха-мадхава»*

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> *Радха* (взглянув искоса на Лалиту): Лалита, защити Меня!
> 
> *Радха*  (взволнованно):  Кундалата,  этот  бриллиант  среди
> мужчин  ослепляет  Меня  в  присутствии  старших  и
> родственников. Сделай что-нибудь, не то Он спалит Меня.
> 
> *Неожиданно появляется Джатила.*
> 
> *Джатила*:  Ах  Ты,  скверный  гуляка,  сбивающий  девушек
> ...


Радхе определенно повезло, что появилась Джатила в ответ на её мольбы. Она бы и осталась, но совсем не против уйти.
Еще и благодарила наверное Джатилу, что та вовремя спасла её, фактически выхватила в последний момент то ли из привлекательных
обьятий Кришны, то ли из ужасного пылающего огня, поди разбери, всё смешалось в её закружившейся голове.

Путь в океан очень утомителен и изматывает команду лодки.

Иногда необходимо пристать к берегу реки, отдохнуть и поразмыслить, лежа под манговым деревом, зачем мы так рвемся в этот океан, 
где уже не растут никакие манго, может нас и здесь не плохо кормят? А может быть хорошо там где нас нет? Чем ближе к океану, тем берега реки всё более и более привлекательны, а путь по реке всё труднее и труднее. Чем же так привлекателен этот океан, ведь мы ничего не знаем о нем, всю жизнь прожив сухопутной жизнью, даже и смотрим на него, лишь стоя на берегу? Что ждет нас там, на что надеемся и зачем плывем? 

На берегу, что прян и цветист, как сад,
у голубого края большой воды,
в той стороне откуда назад
        ничьи не ведут следы, -

радужный блеск висит в водяной пыли,
словно ковер волшебный - не шит, не ткан,
а за ковром, на мысе вдали
        негрозно дымит вулкан...

Там никому ничто никогда
уже не пойдет во вред.
Есть ли там время? Может и да,
        но лучше считать что нет.

Именно там научишься ты молчать,
там отворишь ты слух и сомкнешь уста,
там, наконец, ты станешь опять
        свежа, молода, чиста.

Лишь замолчав, уверуешь в то, что звук,
сущий в тебе, прекрасен, правдив и нов,
и, как струна без помощи рук,
        сумеешь ты петь без слов.

Там, на пространстве, где полюса
не знают земной версты,
дивный канон ведут голоса
        таких же теней, как ты.

Тот Дирижер, чья воля равна судьбе,
где-нибудь меж невидимых арф и домр
не отведет ли место тебе,
        не будет ли он так добр?

Но уж тогда звучи, не ища сурдин,
вся утони в мелодии, как в любви,
всхлипывай - если ты клавесин,
        а если орган - реви.

Так ли все выйдет? Может и нет,
но лучше считать, что да.
Влейся в канон, врасти в менуэт -
        и в нем пребывай всегда.

На берегу, что прян и цветист, как сад,
у голубого края большой воды -
слушай лишь тот единственный лад,
        цени только те лады.

Не возвращайся даже ко мне, ко мне.
Не приходи ни мертвою, ни живой.
Даже с тобою наедине
        я буду теперь не твой.

О, потерпи, разрыв не велик,
вернется звено к звену;
скоро и я утрачу язык
        и тоже уста сомкну -

у голубого края большой воды...
(с)


Океанские волны заходят в устье реки и отбрасывают глупых странников назад, давая им еще и еще шансы хорошенько подумать и остаться. И кто-то, увидев этот бесконечный простор и одни только волны, вздымающиеся до самого неба, отступает перед непреодолимой и непонятной водной пустыней, и остается на берегу. Но остается ли на берегу его сердце? Однажды, стоя на берегу, он видит как редкий корабль, преодолев барьер из волн, под полными парусами уходит в открытое море. Пристально вглядываясь в него, словно пытаясь найти там ответ, он вдруг встречается взглядом с матросом на корабле, всего на какое-то мгновенье, показавшееся вечностью, матрос поднимает руку то ли в приветствии, то ли в прощаниии, и уже в следующую секунду корабль скрывается в бурном море.

Лишь один звонит колокольчик,
Словно спрашивает: "Ну, где же ты?"
Словно просит: "Побудь со мною!.."
А я рад бы, да не могу:
От причала отходит судно,
На него все мои надежды,
Я слежу за его движеньем,
Оставаясь на берегу...

Мне хватило бы даже слова
В долетевшем от них призыве,
Чтоб навеки проститься с сушей
И исчезнуть там, где заря.
Но, безмолвный и недоступный,
Белый призрак на черной зыби
Разворачивается к ветру,
Никого с собой не зовя.

Навсегда расставаясь с морем,
Наблюдаю почти бесстрастно,
Словно даже уже и это
Не могло бы меня развлечь, -
Как невидимые пределы
Разграничивают пространство,
И ничто этих черт запретных
Не осмелится пересечь.

Лишь корабль моих упований
Покидает сии границы,
Тяжело поднимает крылья
И, волнуясь, идет во мглу...
Я слежу за его движеньем,
Но пустуют мои таблицы:
Ни о прошлом, ни о грядущем
Ничего сказать не могу...
(с)

----------


## Амира

Мы не столько стремимся в океан, сколько к определённой Личности, которой хотим отдать нашу любовь и служение. А в океан постольку поскольку он может обеспечить все необходимые для этого условия.

Ни счастливые дни, ни печальные дни 
Не продлятся всю жизнь — им положены сроки. 
На изменчивый ход наших судеб взгляни — 
То дают, то берут, то добры, то жестоки. 

Да, поистине духом велик только тот, 
Кто спокоен и тверд, кто исполнен бесстрастья 
И во дни торжества, и в годину невзгод, 
И в пучине скорбей, и в обители счастья. 

О наш Кришна — пастух, махараджа, герой, 
Ты, что был незапятнан пороком и скверной, 
Смысл и суть я постиг нашей жизни земной, 
Размышляя о жизни твоей беспримерной. 

Чей позор или славу запомнил народ, 
Тот проклятьем иль песней с людьми остается, 
Остальное лишь несколько дней проживет 
И заглохнет в забвенье, как в старом колодце. 

Боль и радость, успех иль позор — лишь плоды 
Наших прежних, дурных пли добрых, деяний. 
Мощны силы судьбы, приговоры тверды, — 
Что на свете законов ее постоянней? 

Слабодушный не сбросит тяжелых оков 
И погибнет в трясине тоски и сомнений, 
А достойный, страданья и скорбь поборов, 
Поднимается вверх — от ступени к ступени. 

Видьяпати

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Мы не столько стремимся в океан, сколько к определённой Личности, которой хотим отдать нашу любовь и служение. А в океан постольку поскольку он может обеспечить все необходимые для этого условия.


Вы прямо такая бескорыстная и отважная. Снимаю шляпу. Вот Радхаради кажется не очень стремится. Повезло что Джатила подоспела.

----------


## Амира

> Вы прямо такая бескорыстная и отважная. Снимаю шляпу. Вот Радхаради кажется не очень стремится. Повезло что Джатила подоспела.


Нет, Радхарани - великая, с Ней даже сравнивать никого нельзя. Ей нужно поклоняться, Её любви нет равной. Да и все Её качества совершенны. Это лишь игры, приносящие наслаждение обоим (Радхе и Кришне).

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Нет, Радхарани - великая, с Ней даже сравнивать никого нельзя. Ей нужно поклоняться, Её любви нет равной. Да и все Её качества совершенны. Это лишь игры, приносящие наслаждение обоим (Радхе и Кришне).


Поклоняться и игры это лишь слова. Вот вы говорить дать служение. Но служение означает обязанности. И обязанности означает ответственность. То есть не только дать и играть, а значит взять и тянуть. Конечно "иго мое благо и бремя мое легко". Это может для Радхарани оно и легко, но если вы хотите служить Радхарани, "стоя на берегу", вот это будет совсем не легко. Поэтому кто хочет служить Кришне, должен забыть слова "игры и наслаждения". Он должен быть готов тяжело тянуть лямку. Тяжелее, чем всякая деятельность здесь. Иначе ни Кришне, ни Радхарани не удасться услужить. 

Все кто говорят "игры и наслаждения", они декларируют наружу "хотим дать любовь и служение", а говорят фактически = хотим получать игры и наслаждения. Оно конечно да, но "вначале стулья, потом деньги". Вначале нужно послужить. Нелегко послужить. "претерпевший же до конца спасется"

Это и показано в вашей цитате про Радху и Джатилу. И хочется и колется. Так везде в жизни. Люди женятся не только чтобы на шее друг у друга ездить, то есть чтобы получать, но и чтобы служить в семье. В духовной жизни то же самое. Хочется к Кришне, но обжигает. Это не метафора Рупы Госвами, а показана реальная ситуация, что хотим только наслаждаться, а в духовной жизни вначале послужи, а потом наслаждайся. Иногда служение настолько тяжело, что вот фух, слава Богу, Джатила подоспела. Кришна пролил милость, пожалел на этот раз.

Это же самое чувствуют демоны, когда смотрят на Кришну. Кришна показывет им - служи мне. И демон воспылает гневом. Сам служи мне, думает он, и тогда они сражаются. Мы не демоны, но ничто демоническое нам не чуждо.

И служение Кришне тяжело не только своей деятельностью, но и положением слуги, которое демоны не хотят занять.

Преданные часто думают что раз они уже типа заняли положение слуги, то дальше они будут только играть и наслаждаться. Имхо, это заблуждение. Где вы видели таких слуг? Игра - это как бы внешнее проявление служения, внутри же это тяжелый труд. Поэтому часто легче лежать под манго на берегу. Или позволить Джатиле увести к родственникам, отдохнуть от служения.

Если бы так легко было служить Кришне, давно бы уже все служили и никто бы не падал. Но требования высочайшие.
Поэтому так тяжело взойти и поэтому со столь высоких вершин и падают. Поэтому имхо не нужно расслабляться и растопыривать карманы в ожидании игр и наслаждений.

На мой взгляд вы слишком примитивно рассматриваете эти игры. И это вновь пахнет филантропией.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Её любви нет равной.


Вот тоже эта фраза, все налево и направо говорят, любовь, любовь, подразумевая чувство. А чувство означает "получать". Наслаждаться.

Вот типа, если её любви нет равных, то значит у неё самое сильное чувство. Значит у неё самые сильные "приходы", накрывает мол с головой от любви. Вах, и я хочу. Поклоняюсь типа.

Но чувство это результат, а не причина. Чтобы возникло чувство, нужен труд. Любовь возникает как награда за совершенную деятельность. Поэтому когда говорят что любви Радхарани нет равных это означает, что трудится она несравнимо и деятельность её совершенна как никакая другая. И услужить ей ох как непросто.

И что мол, если она великая, то знать всё для неё игры и развлечения. И раз Кришна герой, то знать ему всё одна развлекуха. Что же это за герой такой? Герой это кто преодолел то, что тяжело. Кто подвиг совершил. Подвиг это не игры и наслаждения. Также и Радхарани, потому и великая, что делает что тяжело. Горы двигает и это ей тяжело. И поэтому она великая. А не потому что ей всё как пушинка.

Подвиг, герой, великий - тот кто преодолевает что-то трудное для него. Муравьи не называют нас героями просто от того, что мы большие. И правильно делают.

Всё путаете причину и следствие.

----------


## Амира

Ну в случае с Радхарани это игра, потому что она изначальная махабхава-сварупа и ей не нужно трудиться чтобы полюбить Кришну, вы же читали выше как это описывает Рупа Госвами. 
В нас тоже уже живёт любовь к Кришне изначально, не сравнимая конечно с той которую проявляет Радха, но всё же. И наша задача очистить наше сердце чтобы эта любовь смогла проявиться.

----------


## Амира

Да, Кришну привлечь нелегко, т.е. своими стараниями (служением) обратить на себя Его внимание. Но это не стройбат как вы представляете. Это то чего душа ждала многие жизни. И постижение этого знания и служение это радостно. Даже само имя Кришна очень сладкое и произносить Его приятно. И всё что связано с Кришной приносит радость и наслаждение, даже если вы пока этого не ощущаете.

 От вас требуется искреннее желание очистить своё сердце.
Весь корень греха таится в желании наслаждаться всем что есть в этом мире. Нужно избавиться от этих желаний. Да это не легко. Но весь секрет бхакти, и это встречается во всех произведениях всех авторов-вайшнавов, в том что видя искреннее желание вайшнава очиститься, чтобы служить Кришне, Кришна сам берёт на себя эти обязанности и по своей милости очищает преданного от всех недостатков и привязанностей.

И поверьте нет ничего слаще служения Кришне. Хотя внутренне это труд и расслабляться нельзя пока мы в этом материальном мире.

Вот что писала Мирабаи в своих стихах:

"О Господь! Сделай Миру своей истинной служанкой!  
Освободи меня от ложных привязанностей.   
Ограбь дом моего уравновешенного рассуждения, чтобы я не 
могла особенно предаваться на волю разума!  
О Рама! От меня не зависит совсем ничего!  
Я умираю, я – в полном смятении чувств!  
О Господь, скорей приди, скорей приди!  
Я постоянно слушаю религиозные наставления.   
Боясь греха, я изгоняю все греховные помыслы из своего сердца!  
Я постоянно служу святым людям.  
Мой ум постоянно занят мыслями о тебе!  
Укажи своей служанке путь освобождения!  
О Господин Миры! Сделай Миру своей истинной служанкой!" 

С высоких вершин преданности упасть невозможно. Вы так думаете потому что не знаете особенностей бхакти. Даже если человек произнёс один раз искренне имя Кришны, пообщался с преданными и потом ушёл, опять погрузился в материальную деятельность из-за своей слабости, то знайте что ему уже предопределено достичь Кришны. Да, может пройти много времени, даже жизней, но это уже предопределено. Ничего не происходит просто так.

Тем более если говорить о вершинах. Даже если вам кажется что кто-то упал с самой вершины, это одно из двух или человек не был искренен и всех обманывал или это падение всего лишь ваша иллюзия. Потому что тот кто достиг вершин, даже если и испытывает временные трудности, то его уровень (его достижения) никак не могут уменьшится. Даже если он на время прервёт своё служение Кришне, то когда возобновит будет на том же уровне что перед «падением».

То же было  с Мирабаи, когда она вышла замуж, то на время своего замужества забыла о Кришне и наслаждалась счастьем семейной жизни. Но после смерти мужа опять вернулась к Кришне и достигла результата своего служения.

Поэтому нужно обращаясь к Кришне просить у Него помощи ( милости), чтобы наше желание служить Ему осуществилось. Но прежде всего нужно просить Его изменить нас, наше сердце, чтобы мы стали достойны этого служения.

И Кришна обязательно найдёт способ помочь нам даже если это будет очень жесткий способ, как это было со святым Тукарамом.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Ну в случае с Радхарани это игра, потому что она изначальная махабхава-сварупа и ей не нужно трудиться чтобы полюбить Кришну, вы же читали выше как это описывает Рупа Госвами.


Да, читал, но придерживаюсь другого мнения, подтверждение которому увидел и в вашей цитате. Есть и другие цитаты на эту тему, но смысла дальше обсуждать эту тему не вижу.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, Кришну привлечь нелегко, т.е. своими стараниями (служением) обратить на себя Его внимание. Но это не стройбат как вы представляете. Это то чего душа ждала многие жизни. И постижение этого знания и служение это радостно. Даже само имя Кришна очень сладкое и произносить Его приятно. И всё что связано с Кришной приносит радость и наслаждение, даже если вы пока этого не ощущаете.


Когда женятся тоже вначале всё сладко, радость и наслаждение. Будни начинаются позже.
И потом я не говорил, что не будет сладко, радости и наслаждений. Я говорил что "вначале стулья, а потом деньги". Впрочем и  это не я говорил.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Кришна сам берёт на себя эти обязанности и по своей милости очищает преданного от всех недостатков и привязанностей.


Какие обязанности Кришна берет на себя? Может он уже и сам себе служит и преданному вообще уже ничего не нужно делать? В этом его чистота?
Какой в этом смысл?

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> О Господин Миры! Сделай Миру своей истинной служанкой!"


Ну просить можно что угодно.  Можно самому себе говорить что угодно и называть свою деятельность как угодно.
Слова терпят. 
"Многие скажут Мне в тот день: Господи! Господи! не от Твоего ли имени мы пророчествовали? и не Твоим ли именем бесов изгоняли? и не Твоим ли именем многие чудеса творили? И тогда объявлю им: Я никогда не знал вас; отойдите от Меня, делающие беззаконие"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> С высоких вершин преданности упасть невозможно...
> Поэтому нужно обращаясь к Кришне просить у Него помощи ( милости), чтобы наше желание служить Ему осуществилось. Но прежде всего нужно просить Его изменить нас, наше сердце, чтобы мы стали достойны этого служения.


Раз вы говорите о том, что мы недостойны служения, то значит подтверждаете мою мысль о высоких требованиях.

Если у нас в сердце живет бхакти, но мы не на вершине, то где же мы тогда, как не упавши? ЗЫ. Когда я говорил что высоко падать, я не говорил, что нельзя вновь вскарабкаться.

С одной стороны вы говорите что у нас в сердце живет бхакти, а с другой стороны вы говорите, что нужно просить изменить наше сердце.

Ну и сами мы естественно ничего не можем, всё нужно просить сделать кого-то, в этом, очевидно наша высокая квалификация как слуги.

Так и вижу, хозяин на троне, а вокруг слуги попрашайничают и просят у него взять их обязанности. Хозяин безусловно счастлив такими слугами.

Обязанности служения у нас возьмет Кришна, нам же остается только наслаждаться. А, ну и играть конечно. Это мы конечно можем. В этом очевидно и состоят те самые загадочные тонкости бхакти, о которых вы говорили, что делать всё за нас будет Кришна, а нам остается только ножки свесить. Я вас понял. Действительно, если всё будет делать Кришна, а мы будем только им помыкать, то упасть с таких высот невозможно.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, Кришну привлечь нелегко, т.е. своими стараниями (служением) обратить на себя Его внимание. Но это не стройбат как вы представляете. Это то чего душа ждала многие жизни. И постижение этого знания и служение это радостно.


А что же по вашему, если люди мечтали строить дом много лет, то им не радостно таскать кирпичи? Где я говорил что не будет радостно? Вы столько про меня выдумываете, что я устал оправдываться за то, чего не говорил. Представляю что вы нафантазировали про Кришну.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Да, Кришну привлечь нелегко, т.е. своими стараниями (служением) обратить на себя Его внимание.


Имхо, стараний мало. Вон были монахи даже плетками себя стегали, чтобы привлечь, и то без толку. Служение... Хорош тот слуга, который делает, что его просит Господин, а не тот, который сам себе придумывает служение и называет это служением. Может у него и Господина нет, а так фантазия одна. Вначале придумал служение, а потом придумал что придуманному Господину оно понравилось. Так недолго и под раздачу диагнозов попасть.

Я вот видел сидели одни в лодке и ложками гребли по песку, и думали что плывут... впрочем это *мы по второму кругу* пошли..

То есть несмотря на все красивые слова про тонкости бхакти, вновь пришли к разбитому корыту, так что давайте завязывать с филантропией. От того, что мы ложки назовем веслами, а песок назовем морем, корыто не поплывет, хоть проси, хоть не проси.

Кроме просьб есть еще и закон. И закон этот - сам Бог. Поэтому даже если сильно просить, то исправть этот закон в угоду человеческим просьбам даже всесильный Бог не в силах. Человек должен уподобиться закону, вот тогда и просить не надо.

Но филантроп считает, что и закон это фантазия, и что "всё возможно". Отсюда и растут ноги у таких теорий.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

Вот вы представьте своей фантазией, вот сидит преступник, упавший с высоких вершин, в тюрьме. И просит. А надзиратель ему - "ну дык не воруй и выпустим". А тот, упавший, - "не, причем тут воруй, не воруй, ты главного позови, я попрошу у него, он всесильный и выпустит"...

Вот примерно об этом речь. Проси-не проси, а закон строг. Господь милостив, но не настолько, чтобы преступника в мир честных людей выпустить. Ведь он милостив и к честным людям тоже. Но тот непреклонен, "пусть, мол, главный мое сердце исправит, тогда я и перестану воровать". Ну, знаете, это ножки свесить. Пусть он еще и живет вместо нас, а? А свобода воли на что?

Ты хотя бы 5 минут потерпи не воруй, а тогда мы тебе возможности предоставим. - Вот что Господь говорит. 5 минут потерпишь, потом отдохни, поворуй маленько, потом уже 10 минут не воруй. И так пока СОВСЕМ не перестанешь. Вот тогда и выпустим. Когда совсем перестанешь. Вот в этом милость. В возможности. Господь готов дать возможность. "Стою у дверей и стучусь". Но готов ли человек не воровать хотя бы 5 минут? Нет, он готов просить у золотой рыбки, готов ножки свесить, но от своего человеческого закона (играть и наслаждаться, а работает пусть Господь) не отступится, "и чтобы золотая рыбка была у меня на посылках". Занавес.

----------


## Амира

«Кришна настолько благодарен тому, кто оказывает Ему даже 
незначительное служение, что отдает Себя во власть такой личности. 
Даже если против Него совершают непростительное оскорбление, 
Он настолько снисходителен и терпим, что просто улыбается. 
Он настолько сострадателен, что при виде страданий других Его сердце
отзывается острой болью. Когда я вижу Кришну, мой ум стремится 
всегда быть рядом с Ним».

Рупа Госвами "Шри Уджвала-ниламани", Гл.10, Качества Кришны

----------


## ЕвгенийК

На помощь к нам спешат иных времен агенты.
От медленного Тибра и могучей Трои
Над нами бесконечные летят легенды,
Пред нами бесконечные идут герои...

Но мы на них взираем в убежденье прочном, 
Что всех их чудеса у нас давно в продаже...

(с)

----------


## Амира

Евгений, только Кришне под силу сразить вашу ложную гордость и победить ваш ум склонный к философским спекуляциям. Ни вы, ни я не сможем этого сделать. Я буду молиться о том, чтобы Кришна дал вам на мгновение почувствовать вкус чистой любви к Нему, а потом исчез. И горя в огне разлуки и повсюду разыскивая Его, вы смогли бы найти себя.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

"если хочешь рассмешить бога, расскажи ему о своих планах"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> сразить вашу ложную гордость и победить ваш ум склонный к философским спекуляциям.


"религиозная вера — это палец, указывающий на Луну.

Некоторые верующие никогда не продвигаются дальше изучения пальца.
Другие занимаются тем, что сосут его.
Третьи используют этот палец для того, чтобы выдавить себе глаза. Это слепые приверженцы религии.

И совсем немногие способны абстрагироваться от пальца
и увидеть то, на что он указывает, — эти выходят
за пределы веры и приобретают славу богохульников."

(c)Энтони де Мелло

----------


## Амира

> Я верю, что Кришна может приходить во снах и в своей изначальной, не скрытой форме.


Сварупа  (природа)  духовных  снов  идентична  сварупе  бодрство-
вания.  Примером тому могут служить любовные отношения Уши
и Анируддхи, встреча которых произошла во сне. Иногда сиддха- 
бхакта  видит  во  сне  своего  обожаемого  Господа  или  кого-то  из 
Его вечных спутников, и те оставляют ему на память ожерелье или 
иной  предмет,  с  которым  сиддха-бхакта,  покидая  царство  грез, 
возвращается в реальный мир, принося с собой живое свидетель-
ство истинности только что им увиденного. Эти описания служат 
доказательством  того,  что  духовные  сны  и  духовная  реальность 
обладают одинаковой  природой.  Таким же  образом  могут встре-
чаться друг с другом гопи и Кришна. Эти сны бывают двух видов: 
джагараямана-свапна (сон наяву) и свапнаямана-джагара (явь во 
сне).  Сны  гопи,  превзошедших уровень  освобождения  и достиг-
ших премы, нельзя сравнивать  с обычными снами, порожденны-
ми гуной страсти. Сны гопи — это апракрита (нематериальные) и 
ниргуна (находятся вне гун природы); они — истинная реальность. 
Поэтому очаровательная и игривая природа любви к Кришне та-
кова, что позволяет действительно общаться с Кришной, видя Его 
во сне.

Рупа Госвами "Шри Уджвала-ниламани"

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> позволяет действительно общаться с Кришной, видя Его во сне.


Во сне, но как вы и прицитировали, не в обычном сне, порожденном гуной страсти,
а в особом сне наяву или в яви во сне, которые на самом деле не сны, а
"апракрита (нематериальные) и ниргуна (находятся вне гун природы); они — истинная реальность. "

То есть фактически, если подразумевать под сном наш сон, то не во сне.

То есть фактически это всё равно что сказать "не позволяет общаться с Кришной, видя его
в (обычном) сне"

----------


## Амира

> То есть фактически это всё равно что сказать "не позволяет общаться с Кришной, видя его
> в (обычном) сне"


Для сиддха-бхакты - это обычный сон. Так как все его действия, мысли, желания, настроения духовны, то и сны его духовны. Для нас же обычной сон – сон в гуне страсти. Поэтому сон сиддха-бхакты для нас необычен.

----------


## ЕвгенийК

> Для сиддха-бхакты - это обычный сон. Так как все его действия, мысли, желания, настроения духовны, то и сны его духовны. Для нас же обычной сон – сон в гуне страсти. Поэтому сон сиддха-бхакты для нас необычен.


Справедливо. То есть правильно переформулировать:

"не позволяет обычному человеку общаться с Кришной, видя его в обычном сне,
а позволяет сиддха-бхакте видеть его в особом сне-яви."

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Сегодня снился сон: на вьясасане сидит Господь Шива и люди в том числе и я пришли к Нему. Я подхожу к Нему, встаю на колени и сложив ладони произношу Ом намах Шивайя. Помню чувсвтво - что я выражаю Ему глубокое почтение. Затем вижу боковым зрением, мой заместитель руководителя тоже становится на колени и  тоже сложив руки поклонился Ему. Знаю что много людей пришло просить у Махадева милости. Вот такой сон. До сих пор весь день в мурашках.

----------


## Яна С.

Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает, если приснился отец мужа, после полугода с момента ухода из тела. Во сне он зашёл на кухню кушать, мы знали что он умер и положили суп, но он ему не понравился, не наваристый (т.к. вегетарианский), и он вышел. Потом муж положил его отдыхать, и его тело сзади уменьшилось в размерах и было без рук, муж сказал что это потому что его тело постепенно изчезает. 

В деревне стоял для него хлеб с водой до 40 дня, проводили все необходимые мероприятия православные после ухода. Ещё был такой случай, мы поставили в своей квартире тоже хлеб с водой, уехали на несколько дней, это его изначально квартира, он там раньше жил. Вернувшись обнаружили хлеб, который располагался поперек стакана, упавшим в этот стакан с водой.
Скажите пожалуйста,что значит все это?

----------


## Александр 2

> Харе Кришна! Подскажите пожалуйста, кто знает, если приснился отец мужа, после полугода с момента ухода из тела. Во сне он зашёл на кухню кушать, мы знали что он умер и положили суп, но он ему не понравился, не наваристый (т.к. вегетарианский), и он вышел. Потом муж положил его отдыхать, и его тело сзади уменьшилось в размерах и было без рук, муж сказал что это потому что его тело постепенно изчезает. 
> 
> В деревне стоял для него хлеб с водой до 40 дня, проводили все необходимые мероприятия православные после ухода. Ещё был такой случай, мы поставили в своей квартире тоже хлеб с водой, уехали на несколько дней, это его изначально квартира, он там раньше жил. Вернувшись обнаружили хлеб, который располагался поперек стакана, упавшим в этот стакан с водой.
> Скажите пожалуйста,что значит все это?


 http://www.google.com/url?q=https://...Eq30h9OTA-oBuR

Там много чего есть.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Низкий поклон и Харе Кришна. Прошу помощи в толковании сна: Снится мне как Господь Шри Кришна в образе царя, в царских одеждах восседая на вьясасане, а перед Ним, мудрец в шафрановых одеждах и с четками или бусы из рудракши на шее. И Господь снимает эти бусы с шеи мудреца и одевает ему гирлянду. Я получаю знание, что Господь одновременно наказывает мудреца снимая с него "звание" мудреца и награждает его освобождением - мукти. Теперь сам вопрос: К чему сниться такое событие?

----------


## Prema

> Низкий поклон и Харе Кришна. Прошу помощи в толковании сна: Снится мне как Господь Шри Кришна в образе царя, в царских одеждах восседая на вьясасане, а перед Ним, мудрец в шафрановых одеждах и с четками или бусы из рудракши на шее. И Господь снимает эти бусы с шеи мудреца и одевает ему гирлянду. Я получаю знание, что Господь одновременно наказывает мудреца снимая с него "звание" мудреца и награждает его освобождением - мукти. Теперь сам вопрос: К чему сниться такое событие?


Вряд ли вам кто-то сможет помочь в этом вопросе. Сновидения могут быть отражением как физического состояния, так и психического. А этих подробностей о вас никто не знает. А могут вообще не иметь никакого смысла. Попробуйте сами разобраться. Может, например, накануне вас мучил какой-то вопрос, на который вы не могли найти ответ и сон является подсказкой или ответом. А может ваши мысли, переживания, желания отразились в этом сне. Но в любом случае когда снится Кришна это хорошо.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Можно ли где найти авторитетный Ведический сонник?

----------


## Prema

> Можно ли где найти авторитетный Ведический сонник?


Т.е. вы хотите услышать что-то типа, что когда снится, что Кришна даёт кому-то освобождение это к повышению по службе (работе)?  :smilies: 
Я бы скорее всего восприняла этот сон как, желание Кришны мне что-то сказать. А это уже сфера духовности и это за пределами гаданий, предсказаний, астрологии и тому подобного.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Я уверен! Я знаю! Есть разные веды, шастры, писания и информация ведическая. Есть и сонник, толкование снов. Это наука, такая же как Аюрведическая или Астрологическая джйотиш. Я уверен, что есть и информация по снам.

----------


## Aryan

У Патита Паваны пр (Рузов В.) была книжечка "Свапна шастра", помнится.

----------

